# ICB2.0 Ausstattung: Stimmungsbarometer Fahrwerk [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (22. Oktober 2014)

Während sich Stefan Stark noch von seinem Kahnbeinbruch erholt und die Feinkonstruktion des Rahmens dadurch etwas gebremst wird, wollen wir mit euch gemeinsam die Ausstattung der IBC-Edition des Alutech ICB2.0 erarbeiten. Dieses Jahr gehen wir etwas anders vor als vor zwei Jahren - und zwar wie folgt.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 Ausstattung: Stimmungsbarometer Fahrwerk [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Manitou habt ihr die Bremsleitung auch nicht richtig verlegt. Man muss die Leitung so rechts um das Steuerrohr rum und dann hinten an der Gabelkrone vorbei wieder hinten am linken Gabrlhom vorbei.

Meine Wiesmanngabel hat da extra Oesen dafür.  Das sieht dann sehr sauber aus.

Wenn ich heute abend daheim bin, kann ich gerne ein Foto machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (22. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie waer's trotzdem sinnvoll, zumindest eine ungefaehre Einschaetzung abzugeben, was sich mit den Gabel- und Daempferkombinationen noch ausgeht. Ansonsten haette ich natuerlich gerne 36er, Float X, XX1 (oder was immer am teuersten von den Komplettgruppen ist), einen Carbon-Laufradsatz, ... fuer 2,600 EUR komplett


----------



## mpmarv (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe für die Pike RCT3 und den monarch+ gevotet.

Funktioniert super, leicht, Service schnell und nahezu an jeder Ecke möglich.
Fahre ich selber seit 6 Monate und bin immer noch begeistert.

Fox36 + float x finde ich auch sehr interessant und man liest nur Gutes. Bin ich aber selbst noch nicht gefahren. Wäre im Komplettbike für mich aber auch OK, sollte es preislich auf dem Nieau von pike/monarch liegen.


----------



## guerilla01 (22. Oktober 2014)

Da fehlt die DVO Diamond und die BOS Deville in der Auswahl...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Bin erstaunt, dass die Marzocchi Komponenten scheinbar OEM so günstig sind.
Da würde ich doch glatt die bevorzugen (350 NCR und den Dämpfer mit den vielen Kürzeln), alternativ wär halt Rock Shox wegen der einfachen Wartungsmöglichkeiten interessant.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin für die leichteren Varianten mit guten Testergebnissen, wenn dann der Preis auch noch stimmt, umso besser. Dabei müssen die Federelemente aber auch ausreichend performant sein.
Daher meine Stimmen für die DT Swiss Gabel und den Monarch RT3.


----------



## help (22. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Fox36 + float x finde ich auch sehr interessant und man liest nur Gutes. Bin ich aber selbst noch nicht gefahren. Wäre im Komplettbike für mich aber auch OK, sollte es preislich auf dem Nieau von pike/monarch liegen.


Schau dir mal die Tabellen an, da sieht man recht deutlich das das Fox36+Float x mit Abstand am teuersten ist.

Habe mal für das Marzocchi-Fahrwerk gestimmt, einfach weil mal viel gutes darüber hört und es mich interessiert. Pike fährt eh fast jeder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

Hm, ich würde ja gerne für die Fox-Teile stimmen, die haben echt gut funktioniert am Sonntag. Aber erstens ist da der Preis, für das 2600€-Modell denke ich mal sind die ausser Reichweite wenn man ein gutes Komplettpaket schnüren will.
Da ich selber eine XMM mit der einfachen SingleShot Dämpfung fahre weiß ich dass selbst die schon gut funtioniert. Wenn ich mir die Preiseinteilung so angucke wäre das aber evtl. ne Option für das Preisgüstige Modell. Da wäre dann sogar im günstigen Modell ein ordentliches Gewicht drin, meine XMM 27.5 wiegt grad mal 1600g. Und im ICB vom Forum muss was performantes werkeln.

Bleiben für mich Pike RC (günstiger als RCT3 und nicht schlechter) und Monarch+. Oder die Zocchi-Variante. Schwere Wahl würde gerne ein Top-3 Ranking abgeben...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Irgendwie waer's trotzdem sinnvoll, zumindest eine ungefaehre Einschaetzung abzugeben, was sich mit den Gabel- und Daempferkombinationen noch ausgeht. Ansonsten haette ich natuerlich gerne 36er, Float X, XX1 (oder was immer am teuersten von den Komplettgruppen ist), einen Carbon-Laufradsatz, ... fuer 2,600 EUR komplett


 Wäre in der Tat eine sehr sinnvolle Wahl....wenn es nicht die kleine Einschränkung gäbe: Das ist keine "so wird es passieren" Abstimmung, sondern ein Trendbarometer. Natürlich kannst Du jetzt alles was teuer ist auf Platz eins wählen, nur leider werde ich es nicht in den Paketen für das Forumsbike berücksichtigen, solange es nicht bezahlbar ist.


guerilla01 schrieb:


> Da fehlt die DVO Diamond und die BOS Deville in der Auswahl...


 Da fehlt noch ein ganze Menge mehr, aber wir haben usn dazu entschieden nur Hersteller zu berücksichtigen, bei denen wir einen dauerhaften Kontakt und einen soliden Service erwarten können. Es gibt auch schon eine dunkle Idee wie wir exotischere Komponenten mit in die ICB Geschcihte einbinden, dass wird aber nur im Rahmen von Sonderserien möglich sein. Ob und wie wir das machen, wird sich noch zeigen!


----------



## discordius (22. Oktober 2014)

In Anbetracht des Preises und vor allem des Gewichts habe ich für DT gestimmt. Wenn Dämpfer und Gabel mit Remote kommen, lassen sich dann beide gleichzeitig mit einem Hebel bedienen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (22. Oktober 2014)

marzocchi hört sich gut und bezahlbar an


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des Preises und vor allem des Gewichts habe ich für DT gestimmt. Wenn Dämpfer und Gabel mit Remote kommen, lassen sich dann beide gleichzeitig mit einem Hebel bedienen?


Ja. Wiegt aber ein paar Gramm mehr als die einzelnen Hebel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des Preises und vor allem des Gewichts habe ich für DT gestimmt. Wenn Dämpfer und Gabel mit Remote kommen, lassen sich dann beide gleichzeitig mit einem Hebel bedienen?


Ja, das ICB mit der DT-Ausstattung hatte den Kombiremote der Gabel und Dämpfer bedient.


----------



## mpmarv (22. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Tabellen an, da sieht man recht deutlich das das Fox36+Float x mit Abstand am teuersten ist.
> 
> Habe mal für das Marzocchi-Fahrwerk gestimmt, einfach weil mal viel gutes darüber hört und es mich interessiert. Pike fährt eh fast jeder



Wie ich das verstanden habe, hat das mit den EK aber nichts zutun...


----------



## tobsinger (22. Oktober 2014)

wenn ich das so lese müsste die entscheidung eigentlich glasklar sein: monarch+/pike

1. die fox 36 (die von redaktionsseite sehr gepusht wird) kabbelt sich 'nur' um platz 1 mit der pike. sie zersägt sie nicht. warum sollte ich mir eine sauteure gabel anschaffen, die ich noch nicht mal öffnen darf, ohne die gewährleistung zu verlieren. auch die ersatzteilbereitstellung von rockshox ist vorbildlich und sollte unterstützt werden. jedes einzelteil kann ich jederzeit nachkaufen und es ist auch auf dem markrt vorhanden. kenne ich von fox so nicht, oder? 

2. monarch+ 'passt wie die faust aufs auge' -na dann, brauchen wir ja nicht weiter nachdenken.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal finde ich die Idee mit dem "Stimmungsbarometer" echt gut. 
Jetzt erst einmal ohne Wertung der Teile finde ich, dass man mit einem Auge auf den Gesamtpreis geschaut, "die Kirche etwas im Dorf lassen muss." Das Fahrwerk hat natürlich die höchste Priorität. Dennoch macht es wenig Sinn, das teure Traumfahrwerk im Rad zu haben und der Rest der Ausstattung besteht dann auch schlechten Billigkomponenten.
Für mich ergeben sich in den beiden Preis-Grafiken daher Grenzen, bei denen sich der Mehrwert an Performance den höheren Preis (und damit deutliche Einschränkungen am Rest vom Bike) nicht mehr rechtfertigt, oder ich kaum noch echten Performancezuwachs sehe.
Für mich kämen daher nur die Gabeln bis Mattoc Pro und die Dämpfer bis DT Remote in Frage.

Konkret bin ich gerade etwas über das Preisgefüge überrascht. Weiß auf Anhieb nicht, was ich Abstimmen soll.
Beim Dämpfer kommen für mich völlig überraschend 2 in Frage, die ich nicht auf dem Schirm gedacht hätte. Ich dachte eigentlich, klare Sache Monarch Plus.
Das sehe ich jetzt aber anders. Der neue Marzocchi besitzt eine komplett Einstellbare Druckstufe (und die komplett richtig mit Shimming und Nadelventil ausgeführt, wie man es sonst nur an DH Dämpfern macht) und noch eine Climb-hilfe. Das ist für mich ein riesengroßer Vorteil. Dazu ist er mit 300g auch noch leicht. Für mich der ideale Dämpfer für das Bike. Gerade weil die Vorstellungen über das Bike derzeit etwas auseinander gehen. Mit einer gut einstellbaren Dämpfung und damit Abstimmbarkeit könnte man sowohl die eher vom CC stammenden Fahrer, als auch die eher vom Enduro stammende Fraktion befriedigen.
DT Remote, wäre für mich als absolute Leichtbauvariante auch ok. Bei DT aber unbedingt Remote, der Dämpfer wippt offen viel mehr als die anderen Dämpfer ! Daher muss man die Modes viel häufiger wechseln. Das wird ohne Remote total nervig.

Bei den Gabeln finde ich es noch schwieriger: Mattoc Pro, Pike RC, Marzocchi 350 NCR oder als leichtbauvariante passend zum Dämpfer DT Remote. Echt nicht ganz leicht. Ich bin ein Freund der italienischen Gabeln und die Marzocchi hat echt ein super Dämpfungssystem. Das Gewicht der NCR ist noch in Ordnung. Für mich geht´s aber in wohl in Richtung Mattoc Pro. Gut vom Gewicht und der einstellbare hydraulisch Durchschlagschutz ist eine super Sachen. Die Gabel ist eher straff und mit Reserven und passt daher gut zum Bike.

Daher meine Wahl: Manitou Mattoc Pro und jetzt doch sehr klar Marzocchi 053 S3C2R (wer den Namen festgelegt hat gehört eigentlich geschlagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wie ich das verstanden habe, hat das mit den EK aber nichts zutun...


Wo liest du das raus? Die Grafik stellt die Relation der OEM-Preise dar. Weil Basti keine Zahlen raus geben darf.


----------



## rfgs (22. Oktober 2014)

also das erste diagramm " preise / gewichte " haut mich bzgl DT swiss von den socken !
bei dämpfern isses dieser fox dämpfer.
krass


----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist die 36er wirklich doppelt so teuer wie die pike?
das sieht im graphen so aus?!


----------



## tobsinger (22. Oktober 2014)

ich gebe zu ich bin kein fan von fox, aber unten ist der grund zu sehen.
und jetzt ist noch nicht mal die performance überragend...

mich errinnert es ein wenig an die kommunikationsgeräte mit dem faulen apfel, es gibt halt genug fanboys, das man sich die preise leisten kann.

da fällt mir was ein: hieß es nicht immer fox ist im OEM Bereich sehr günstig? Trifft das nur für die grossen hersteller zu oder bekommt Alutech auch vernünftige Preise?


----------



## mpmarv (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo liest du das raus? Die Grafik stellt die Relation der OEM-Preise dar. Weil Basti keine Zahlen raus geben darf.


Jetzt hab ich es verstanden, danke!


----------



## rfgs (22. Oktober 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> da fällt mir was ein: hieß es nicht immer fox ist im OEM Bereich sehr günstig? Trifft das nur für die grossen hersteller zu oder bekommt Alutech auch vernünftige Preise?



die fragen hab ich mir auch gestellt


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Basti hat in Finale was in die Richtung gemeint, dass das Gerücht sich zwar hartnäckig hält, aber Käse ist.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich gebe zu ich bin kein fan von fox, aber unten ist der grund zu sehen.
> und jetzt ist noch nicht mal die performance überragend...
> 
> mich errinnert es ein wenig an die kommunikationsgeräte mit dem faulen apfel, es gibt halt genug fanboys, das man sich die preise leisten kann.
> ...


Thema FOX und Preis: Die Komponenten die hier preislich herausstechen, sind Factory Komponenten mit allen verfügbaren Optionen. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Herstellern kann man bei FOX selbst in der besten Ausstattung (Factory) noch tunen und das haben wir hier gemacht. In der Regel finden sich solche Fahrwerke in Preisklassen weit oberhalb von 5500€. Die ungetunten Standardprodukte sind im Preisgefüge dort zu finden, wo der Wettbewerb steht.
Thema FOX und Performance: Die 36 und der FloatX liefern zweifellos die beste Performance, was aber zu dem knappen Ergebniss in der Testerbefragung führt, ist die Frage: Brauche ich soviel Performance in einem Trailbike. Genau das Gegenteil haben wir bei den DT Komponenten:Im Spielbetrieb sehr agil und sensibel, bei der Jagd auf die letzte Sekunde aber überfordert. Liegt jetzte mein Fokus auf spielen, liege ich mit DT richtig. Will ich aufs Podium, sollte ich vielleicht woanders schauen.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe das so ähnlich wie tobsinger:


----------



## mikefize (22. Oktober 2014)

Mich hauen die OEM Preise von DT wirklich aus den Latschen. Wollte mit die neue XMM für ein anderes Bike besorgen, aber bin eigentlich davon abgekommen, weil sie im Aftermarket doch recht teuer ist. Vielleicht fällt sie dann ja noch im Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

OEM ist nicht OEM. Alutech ist nicht Giant oder Specialized.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser MZ Dämpfer regulär 500 Euro kostet. 


Gab es vom Hersteller Rückmeldung zum McLeod? Man hätte sich schon erwartet, dass der der Mattoc ebenbürtig ist.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

discordius schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des Preises und vor allem des Gewichts habe ich für DT gestimmt. Wenn Dämpfer und Gabel mit Remote kommen, lassen sich dann beide gleichzeitig mit einem Hebel bedienen?


Ja und der ist echt cool. Wirkt wie ein schönes Stück schweizer Feinmechnanik. Hat mir sehr gefallen und gar kein Kunsstoff dran.


----------



## Fury (22. Oktober 2014)

täusch ich mich oder fehlen die magura Teilchen im Gewicht/preis chart?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jetzt aber anders. Der neue Marzocchi besitzt eine komplett Einstellbare Druckstufe (und die komplett richtig mit Shimming und Nadelventil ausgeführt, wie man es sonst nur an DH Dämpfern macht) und noch eine Climb-hilfe. Das ist für mich ein riesengroßer Vorteil. Dazu ist er mit 300g auch noch leicht. Für mich der ideale Dämpfer für das Bike. Gerade weil die Vorstellungen über das Bike derzeit etwas auseinander gehen. Mit einer gut einstellbaren Dämpfung und damit Abstimmbarkeit könnte man sowohl die eher vom CC stammenden Fahrer, als auch die eher vom Enduro stammende Fraktion befriedigen.



Einerseits bin ich beim Dämpfer voll bei dir. Andererseits fürchte ich dass die Leute die ein möglichst simples Bike erwarten damit überfordert sein könnten. 
Es wäre auf Jeden Fall sinnvoll in der Doku ein brauchbares Grundsetup (ggf. nach Druckbereichen oder so) zu empfehlen, von dem aus der Kunde dann nurnoch fein tunen muss. Wäre ein Service den sonst keiner hat, und eine gute Erweiterung zu der Idee mit den Größenempfehlungen.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> täusch ich mich oder fehlen die magura Teilchen im Gewicht/preis chart?


Die fehlen zu recht.


----------



## Fury (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die fehlen zu recht.


hehe, ich bin zwar alles andere als ein magura fan, dennoch schneiden die magura Teilchen in den "Fachzeitschriften" meist besser als dt ab. vor allem aber brauchen die mit dem grossen "M" wohl eine längere/sehr lange einfahrzeit, dann sollen die wie sahne gehen....


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die fehlen zu recht.


Entschuldige bitte, aber nur weil die Elektroausführung nicht ordentlich funktioniert Magura komplett rauszuschmeißen ist doch ein Witz.

Warum wurden die normal zu bedienenden Gabeln und Dämpfer nicht getestet?


----------



## Fury (22. Oktober 2014)

btw: in der Abstimmung sind sie aber wählbar...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Einerseits bin ich beim Dämpfer voll bei dir. Andererseits fürchte ich dass die Leute die ein möglichst simples Bike erwarten damit überfordert sein könnten.
> Es wäre auf Jeden Fall sinnvoll in der Doku ein brauchbares Grundsetup (ggf. nach Druckbereichen oder so) zu empfehlen, von dem aus der Kunde dann nurnoch fein tunen muss. Wäre ein Service den sonst keiner hat, und eine gute Erweiterung zu der Idee mit den Größenempfehlungen.



Das sollte mit dem Forum aber echt leicht möglich sein. Hier gibt´s auch genug Leute, die sich echt ein bischen auskennen.
Das bischen Mühe sollte am Anfang noch drin sein. Außerdem schreibt nuts ja, das Setup sei schnell gefunden. Es gibt echt große Unterschiede mit Dämpfern mit vielen Einstelloptionen. Sieh DH-dämpfer. Bei einem Bos im Hi-Low-Speeddruckstufe hat man das Setup echt richtig schnell. Bei Fox oder Cane Creek oder auch Manitou fischt man oft deutlich länger im trüben.
Kommt immer auch auf das Grundsetup an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ein Zielkonflikt. Alternativ kommt eben ein Dämpfer ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten und der soll dann für Menschen von 60 bis 100 kg passen?
Entweder viele Verstellmöglichkeiten, oder unterschiedliche Tunes...


----------



## discordius (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> [Gemeinsamer Hebel für Gabel und Dämpfer]Ja und der ist echt cool. Wirkt wie ein schönes Stück schweizer Feinmechnanik. Hat mir sehr gefallen und gar kein Kunsstoff dran.



Fein, also falls DT Swiss, dann Gabel und Dämpfer. Damit hätten wir leichte Teile, noch ordentlich Budget übrig, und durch Umlegen eines Hebels verwandeln wir das Bike bergauf fast in ein CC-Hardtail? Würde mir gefallen, noch ein Trailbike mit Pike brauche ich nicht unbedingt in meiner Garage.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber nur weil die Elektroausführung nicht ordentlich funktioniert Magura komplett rauszuschmeißen ist doch ein Witz.
> 
> Warum wurden die normal zu bedienenden Gabeln und Dämpfer nicht getestet?



Vor Ort waren nur die elektrischen. Aber um das noch zu sagen: Die elektrischen wurden weitestgehend offen gefahren und entsprechen dann eigentlich den normalen Varianten. Die Elektronik sorgte -wie nuts es geschrieben hat - für zusätzliche Verwirrung. Dennoch muss man sagen, dass die Magura Teile auch sonst nicht mit beispielsweise Rock shox mithalten können. Und wenn man es leicht und tourentauglicher will, wäre meine Empfehlung auch ganz klar DT Swiss. Auch deren Performance ist deutlich höher als die der Magura Teile. Sowohl vom Komfort, als auch bei flotterer Gangart.
Das war so mein Eindruck beim Test und ich glaube der liegt auch nicht weit weg von den anderen Testern.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zielkonflikt. Alternativ kommt eben ein Dämpfer ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten und der soll dann für Menschen von 60 bis 100 kg passen?
> Entweder viele Verstellmöglichkeiten, oder unterschiedliche Tunes...



Nein, tunes braucht eigentlich jeder Dämpfer um ihn an das Bike anzupassen. Nur kann man beispielsweise den Marzocchi noch genauer auf persönliche Vorlieben oder wie du richtig schreibst auf unterschiedliches Fahrergewicht abstimmen, ein passendes Grundtune zum Bike wird er dennoch haben.
Cane Creek behauptet ja von ihrem Dämpfer, dass er keine tunes braucht. Das ist aber auch zweifelhaft. Er braucht sie weniger als andere Dämpfer, weil er sehr breit und in vielen Dingen einstellbar ist, dennoch funktioniert er mit einem entsprechenden Shimming auf dem Hauptkolben auch besser. Große Hersteller wie Specialized verbauen die Cane Creek Dämpfer nicht umsonst auch mit speziellen tunes.


----------



## Seneca02 (22. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> marzocchi hört sich gut und bezahlbar an



Ja sehe ich auch so, ABER ich denke dass für ein Trailbike das letzte Quentchen Performance nicht entscheidend ist, bzw. eher kontraproduktiv ist (eine gute Dämpfung erschwert es bei Bodenwellen abzuziehen und schluckt immer Energie). Daher bin ich in diesem Fall eher für eine Pike-Monarch Kombination, da diese doch leichter ist und wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so ruhig wie das Zocchi Fahrwerk. 
Die leichte und straffe Formula wäre natürlich gerade für ein Trailbike absolute Sahne, ist aber einfach zu teuer.


----------



## help (22. Oktober 2014)

Ob es schlussendlich Marzocchi, RS oder DT Swiss wird wär mir egal. Sind mMn. die drei Besten was Preis/Leistung bzw. Gewicht angeht. Mal schauen ob sich mit denen gute Komplettvorschläge ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Vor Ort waren nur die elektrischen. Aber um das noch zu sagen: Die elektrischen wurden weitestgehend offen gefahren und entsprechen dann eigentlich den normalen Varianten.


Und genau das ist falsch.
Der normale Dämpfer und die DLO3 Gabel können nicht nur "an" und "aus" sondern haben drei Positionen für die Druckstufe.

Dass die Elektroversionen nun in der Abstimmung landen ist ebenso absurd wie der Fakt, dass die analogen Modelle nicht getestet wurden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, tunes braucht eigentlich jeder Dämpfer um ihn an das Bike anzupassen.




Ja logo und das setzte ich auch voraus, dass es mal einen Grund-Tune geben wird und wenn man dabei ist, könnte man auch zusätzliche Tunes anbieten. Wird dann halt wieder eine kostspielige Sache.
Ich denke, beim MZ wird eher nicht die Einstellmöglichkeit der große Punkt sein, sondern der aufwendige Aufbau des Dämpfungsystems. Allerdings bleibt die Frage offen, ob dieses Werk komplexer Feinmechanik auch haltbar ist.

Über die Formula gibt es sonst nichts zu sagen? Finde die Gabel sehr geil, aber halt auch OEM, scheinbar eher teuer. Wenn der Preis nicht wäre - gutes Gewicht, Top Performance.


Allgemein ist derzeit halt das Problem, dass es in der AM-Tourenklasse derzeit eine Modelllücke gibt. Mattoc, 350 usw sind eigentlich reinrassige Endurogabeln mit bis zu 170 mm Federweg. 2015 wird wohl ein Nachfolger für die Revelation kommen...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich auch so, ABER ich denke dass für ein Trailbike das letzte Quentchen Performance nicht entscheidend ist, bzw. eher kontraproduktiv ist (eine gute Dämpfung erschwert es bei Bodenwellen abzuziehen und schluckt immer Energie). Daher bin ich in diesem Fall eher für eine Pike-Monarch Kombination, da diese doch leichter ist und wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so ruhig wie das Zocchi Fahrwerk.



Genau die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften sprechen aber genau für einen einstellbaren Dämpfer, wie den Marzocchi.
Bei dem kannst du über die Lowspeed-Druckstufe genau einstellen, ob er eher Bodenwellen schluck soll, oder ob er schön steif bleiben soll um viel Pop zum abziehen zu haben. Bei den anderen Dämpfern hast du diese Möglichkeit nicht und sie machen das was voreingestellt ist (was immer dann auch für ein Grundsetup das sein wird.).


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja logo und das setzte ich auch voraus, dass es mal einen Grund-Tune geben wird und wenn man dabei ist, könnte man auch zusätzliche Tunes anbieten. Wird dann halt wieder eine kostspielige Sache.
> Ich denke, beim MZ wird eher nicht die Einstellmöglichkeit der große Punkt sein, sondern der aufwendige Aufbau des Dämpfungsystems. Allerdings bleibt die Frage offen, ob dieses Werk komplexer Feinmechanik auch haltbar ist.
> 
> Über die Formula gibt es sonst nichts zu sagen? Finde die Gabel sehr geil, aber halt auch OEM, scheinbar eher teuer. Wenn der Preis nicht wäre - gutes Gewicht, Top Performance.
> ...



Also um die Haltbarkeit würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Die Systeme laufen problemfrei seit Jahren in DH Dämpfer oder auch in Motorrädern, Autos, ... . Das ist keine komplizierte Feinmechanik, sondern ein einfaches Nadelventil und ein zusätzliches Shiming (flexende Metalplättchen) und eine Feder zur Einstellung. Das war´s  und läuft problemfrei.
Natürlich hast du aber auch recht, dass der Aufbau seine Vorteile in Sachen Performance haben sollte.

Die Formula ist eher straff. Ich fand sei Anfangs gar nicht übel, aber manchmal bockt sie sehr, bei schnellen harten Schlägen. Die kommen sehr ungefiltert durch (da die Gabel da plötzlich durchrauscht), da hier zu wenig Highspeeddämpfung da ist. Das trägt nicht gerade zur Fahrsicherheit bei. Im Federgabeltest von MTB-News wurde das auch bereits bemängelt. Ich hatte den Test der Formula erst gelesen, nachdem ich sie in Finale gefahren war. Aber was da stand hat genau mein persönlichen Eindruck bestätigt.


----------



## Seneca02 (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Genau die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften sprechen aber genau für einen einstellbaren Dämpfer, wie den Marzocchi.
> Bei dem kannst du über die Lowspeed-Druckstufe genau einstellen, ob er eher Bodenwellen schluck soll, oder ob er schön steif bleiben soll um viel Pop zum abziehen zu haben. Bei den anderen Dämpfern hast du diese Möglichkeit nicht und sie machen das was voreingestellt ist (was immer dann auch für ein Grundsetup das sein wird.).



Bezüglich des Dämpfers stimme ich da komplett überein, aber Gabelmäßig sind halt die Marzocchis schon eher Sänften, was auch oft positiv ist, aber für ein Trailbike mMn überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Technologie ist easy, aber das ganze mal auf 300 g zusammen komprimiert, da mache ich mir Sorgen. Muss ja nur irgendwo eine Dichtung falsch dimensioniert sein. 

Finde den Dämpfer trotzdem die erste Wahl, weil er für mich die beste Kombination aus Performance, Preis und Gewicht bietet. 
Leider kann da die 250 nicht ganz mithalten. Einfach ein bissl zu schwer. Dennoch erste Wahl, wenn die NCR wirklich so günstig ist.


----------



## veraono (22. Oktober 2014)

@nuts und Basti,
 für das Stimmungsbarometer, klingt für mich nach einem sehr guten Weg zu  möglichst ausgewogen spezifizierten Bikes. 
Schön fände ich, wenn vor der definitiven Abstimmung über die Pakete diese vorher nochmal kurz vorgestellt und diskutiert werden können


----------



## FloriLori (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das sollte mit dem Forum aber echt leicht möglich sein. Hier gibt´s auch genug Leute, die sich echt ein bischen auskennen.
> Das bischen Mühe sollte am Anfang noch drin sein. Außerdem schreibt nuts ja, das Setup sei schnell gefunden. Es gibt echt große Unterschiede mit Dämpfern mit vielen Einstelloptionen. Sieh DH-dämpfer. Bei einem Bos im Hi-Low-Speeddruckstufe hat man das Setup echt richtig schnell. Bei Fox oder Cane Creek oder auch Manitou fischt man oft deutlich länger im trüben.
> Kommt immer auch auf das Grundsetup an.


Sehe ich genauso. Irgendwie  bin von dem Marzzochi Dämpfer direkt begeistert ohne ihn gefahren zu sein. Keine Ahnung wirkt gut


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @nuts und Basti,
> für das Stimmungsbarometer, klingt für mich nach einem sehr guten Weg zu  möglichst ausgewogen spezifizierten Bikes.
> Schön fände ich, wenn vor der definitiven Abstimmung über die Pakete diese vorher nochmal kurz vorgestellt und diskutiert werden können


 Die Pakete entwickeln sich ja langsam und sind sicherlich recht vorhersehbar, dennoch werden wir sie natürlich dann einzeln und detailliert vorstellen. Mal schauen, vll lassen sich ja auch entsprechende Musteraufbauten realisieren, einen Großteil der Komponenten haben wir sicherlich schon irgendwo auf den Testmustern verbaut.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

@supurb-bicycles würdest du zu den einzelnen Diskussionen eventuell noch eine Abschätzung abgeben was du für am sinnvollsten hältst? Wenn man beispielsweise Geld spart, wenn Gabel und Dämpfer aus dem Hause RS kommen dann wäre das für dich doch bestimmt mit Abstand am liebsten?
Du hast ja die Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern schon gemacht vielleicht gibt es ja auch welche mit denen du ungern zusammen arbeitest etc.
Das würde von den Abstimmungsergebnissen abweichende Entscheidungen dann hinterher vielleicht nachvollziehbarer gestalten, ohne dass sich wieder 20 Seiten aufgeregt wird weil doch die Fox abgestimmt wurde.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle "Optionen" für das 2600€ Paket wirklich Optionen sind..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Und genau das ist falsch.
> Der normale Dämpfer und die DLO3 Gabel können nicht nur "an" und "aus" sondern haben drei Positionen für die Druckstufe.
> 
> Dass die Elektroversionen nun in der Abstimmung landen ist ebenso absurd wie der Fakt, dass die analogen Modelle nicht getestet wurden.



Ich muss auch gar nicht verteidigen, dass die nicht dabei sind. Ich vermute aber mal, (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege!) dass der offene Modus bei beiden Gabeln der gleich ist. Und Gabeln, bei denen man im offenen Modus nicht gut bergab fahren kann, finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Das ist noch extremer bei der Fox 34. Die halte ich im Descend-Mode für einen auch nur annähernd flotten Fahrer für eine Zumutung. Wir haben die im Trail-Mode und diesen halb zu (an der Feineinstellung) gefahren, da die sonst total durchgesackt ist. Ganz so schlimm war das bei der Magura im offenen Modus nicht, aber es ging in die Richtung. Von mir aus kann Magura auch noch in die Abstimmung, aber in Sachen Perfomance kann sie meiner Meinung nach weder mit den leichten Dt und schon gar nicht mit Rock Shox und Co. mithalten.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, die Technologie ist easy, aber das ganze mal auf 300 g zusammen komprimiert, da mache ich mir Sorgen. Muss ja nur irgendwo eine Dichtung falsch dimensioniert sein.



Also, das würde ich nun wirklich nicht behaupten. Wenn man im Vergleich schaut, dann wiegt der Monarch Debon mit viel größerer Kammer und Trennkolben nur ca. 35g mehr. Der Marzocchi spart allein schon paar Gramm Gewicht durch den Bladder und den kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter. Der CCDB Inline ist gewichtsmäßig auch auf dem Niveau und besitzt zwar keine externen Ausgleichsbehälter, aber genauso ein Bladdersystem, einen viel aufwändigeren und damit sichelich schwereren Kopf und ein Twintubsystem (zwei Gehäuserohre, statt einem) und ist auch sehr voluminös.
Also in der Relation passt das. So etwas würde ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Frage zur Pike und dessen Druckstufe.

Ich hab mal gelesen das die RC nicht nur eine feinere Rasterung duch mehr Klicks hat, sondern dadurch sogar einen größeren Einstellbereich der Druckstufe besitzt, als die RCT3.
Stimmt das? Dann wäre sie ja besser und billiger!

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir die Explosionzeichnungen der Pike im SRAM Techdoc an. Die RC hat eine völlig andere Druckstufe. Aber ich hab bislang auch noch nichts negatives über die RC gelesen und werde die in meinem neuen Bike daher auch drin lassen.


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen das die RC nicht nur eine feinere Rasterung duch mehr Klicks hat, sondern dadurch sogar einen größeren Einstellbereich der Druckstufe besitzt, als die RCT3.
> Stimmt das? Dann wäre sie ja besser und billiger!



Jup. Bei der RCT3 geht der Einstellbereich der Druckstufe bis zum ersten Klick am T3 Hebel, bei der RC deutlich weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

Also doch anderes, aber dafür mehr 
Wobei das Mehr nur in Richtung härter einen Vorteil hätte.

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Jedenfalls ist die Preisgrenze von EUR 2.600,-- wirklich gut gewählt, weil sie zwangsläufig zum Optiumum zwingt. 

@foreigner: beim Monarch Plus DebonAir funktioniert die Sache, das stimmt und auch der BOS KIRK macht seine Sache gut, aber schon beim DB Inline hört man, dass es Probleme gibt und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie man bei einem Projekt mit einem dem Risiko mangelnder Qualität umgehen soll. Marzocchi liefert bei der 380er und beim Moto Dämpfer unzweifelhaft sehr gute Qualität, aber wie oft haben wir es schon erlebt, dass Hersteller nach guten Produkten eine Serie mit mieser Qualität brachte? 

So schwierig wäre es gar nicht, so einen Dämpfer auf seine Haltbarkeit zu prüfen. Quasi eine erweiterte Wareneingangskontrolle.


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Pike ist offen schon super fluffig, wüsste nicht, wer die softer haben wollte


----------



## mhubig (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre momentan die Kombi Pike & CCDB Air CS deshalb weis ich das die Pike zwar gut funktioniert, aber was die Qalität angeht einige Probleme hat, sprich': Ich würde sie nicht mehr kaufen! Und der CCDB ist fu**ing awesome! Die bisherigen Berichte zur Mattoc hören sich ganz gut an und über die Formular 35 hört man auch viel gutes! Zu dem Marzocchi Fahrwerk gibt's leider noch am wenigsten Erfahrungsberichte, ist aber auch sehr interessant! Deswegen kämen für mich folgende Kombinationen, in dieser Reihenfolge, in Frage:

Formula 35 & CCDB Inline
Mattoc Pro & CCDB Inline
350 NCR & R2D2 (oder wie der heist ...)


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles würdest du zu den einzelnen Diskussionen eventuell noch eine Abschätzung abgeben was du für am sinnvollsten hältst? Wenn man beispielsweise Geld spart, wenn Gabel und Dämpfer aus dem Hause RS kommen dann wäre das für dich doch bestimmt mit Abstand am liebsten?
> Du hast ja die Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern schon gemacht vielleicht gibt es ja auch welche mit denen du ungern zusammen arbeitest etc.
> Das würde von den Abstimmungsergebnissen abweichende Entscheidungen dann hinterher vielleicht nachvollziehbarer gestalten, ohne dass sich wieder 20 Seiten aufgeregt wird weil doch die Fox abgestimmt wurde.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle "Optionen" für das 2600€ Paket wirklich Optionen sind..?


Wo man Geld spart seht ihr selbst. Sicherlich kann man im Nachgang nochmal ein Gesamtpaket verhandeln, z.B. ein komplettes SRAM Bike, aber da kommt dann, wenn überhaupt, ein Paketpreis zusammen, der alle Positionen berücksichtigt und sich nur im Gesamtpreis bemerkbar macht (z.B. 2599 anstatt 2699€). Sollten sich solche Konstellationen ergeben, werden wir auch entsprechendes Paket anfragen und anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schau dir die Explosionzeichnungen der Pike im SRAM Techdoc an. Die RC hat eine völlig andere Druckstufe. Aber ich hab bislang auch noch nichts negatives über die RC gelesen und werde die in meinem neuen Bike daher auch drin lassen.



Sie unterscheidet sich auf den ersten Blick stark, in Wirklichkeit aber relativ wenig. Die Zugstufe sitzt unten am Hauptkolben und ist identisch. Beide besitzen das Nadelventil, das von außen verstellbar ist, für die Low-speeddruckstufe. Auch die Shimstacks für die Highspeeddruckstufe gleichen sich. Das Bladdersystem und Gehäuse ist ebenfalls identisch.
Was da noch an Bauteilen alles "dazwischen sitzt" bei der RC3 und bei der RC fehlt sind wirklich nur die Bauteile, die für die 3-fach Verstellung von den unterschiedlichen Modes notwendig sind. Diese Verstellung besteht aus überraschend vielen großen Bauteilen, deswegen wirkt der Dämpfer in der Zeichnung so anders. Im Grunde aber technisch sehr nah beieinander.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die PIKE RC befindet sich halt im preislichen Umfeld der Mattoc Pro und 350 NCR.
Das sind dann eh schon die günstigsten Modelle in der Enduroklasse.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Pike ist offen schon super fluffig, wüsste nicht, wer die softer haben wollte



Deswegen ja nur in Richtung härter ein Vorteil.

G.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Formula ist nicht billig und dafür finde ich sie nicht gut genug (ab werk). Ich glaube Bastler können aus dem Ding eine absolute Top-gabel machen, aber ob das das richtige für die Allgemeinheit ist? Daher fände ich Manitou, RS, oder Zocchi sinnvoller...


----------



## og.echnaton (22. Oktober 2014)

so mal am rande gefragt, kann man die pike rc eigentlich im aftermarkt überhaupt kaufen? ich habe sie bis jetzt nur bei bike-discount in blau gesehen.


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2014)

Ist als reine OEM Variante gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (22. Oktober 2014)

Einzig sinnvolle Alternative fürs Heck: DB inline.  So kann sich jeder sein gewünschtes Setup zaubern. Quasi ein awesome honeybadger.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

DBInline ist OEM zu teuer. Der kostet laut Diagramm doppelt so viel wie ein Monarch Plus DebonAir oder Marzocchi S3C2R.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> DBInline ist OEM zu teuer. Der kostet laut Diagramm doppelt so viel wie ein Monarch Plus DebonAir oder Marzocchi S3C2R.


Und so ein richtigen Vorteil gegenüber der Marzocchi sehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Pike und dessen Druckstufe.
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen das die RC nicht nur eine feinere Rasterung duch mehr Klicks hat, sondern dadurch sogar einen größeren Einstellbereich der Druckstufe besitzt, als die RCT3.
> Stimmt das? Dann wäre sie ja besser und billiger!
> ...


 
Die feinere Rasterung hat die RCT3 und härter als den "Trail"-Modus will man die LSC nicht fahren. Aber den Aufpreis zur RCT3 muss man definitiv nicht zahlen.

Gibt es denn auch zu den Größen-/Fahrtypeinschäzungen passende Dämpfertunes? Das würde die Sache doch erst rund machen.

Insgesamt finde ich die DT-Lösung mit Remote für die Spaßfraktion und eine RockShox-Lösung für die Enduristen interessant, weil man quasi zwei Zielgruppen mit einem Rahmen bedienen kann.


----------



## mhubig (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> DBInline ist OEM zu teuer. Der kostet laut Diagramm doppelt so viel wie ein Monarch Plus DebonAir oder Marzocchi S3C2R.



Hmm jo, aber als Vertreter der Fliegengewichtsklasse muss ich hier mal noch anmerken, das ein gut eingestellter CCDB aber auch doppelt so gut funktioniert wie ein Monarch+ der auf 80kg ausgelegt ist und mit dem Druck für einen 60kg Fahrer betrieben wird! Das gleiche gilt sicher auch in die andere Richtung (100kg Fahrer). Und ohne verstellbare HSR wird das beim R2D2 auch nicht anders sein ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja das Problem bei CC ist halt, dass der DBAir sehr schwer ist und die eben nun ein leichteres Produkt bringen wollten, das auch nicht so groß baut und vielleicht auch nicht den DBAir kannibalisiert. Das ist ihnen auch gelungen. Aber schwer bleibt der DBInline und einige sagen, dass er nicht an die Leistung eines Dämpfers mit Ausgleichsbehälter ran kommt.

Weil DT-Swiss als Unterdog genannt wurde - da müsste man halt mal verhandeln, wie etwas mit Tuningmöglichkeiten aussieht - wenn das Zeug schon dermaßen günstig ist. Vielleicht haben die jemandem im Haus, der so etwas kann. 2015 soll ja auch eine robustere DT-Swiss Gabel kommen.

HSC hat der MZ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die feinere Rasterung hat die RCT3 und härter als den "Trail"-Modus will man die LSC nicht fahren......



Ähm, das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Wie kann etwas mit weniger Rasterung die feinere Rasterung haben?
Zum Zweiteren behaupte ich mal, will man schon, wenn man will 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja das Problem bei CC ist halt, dass der DBAir sehr schwer ist und die eben nun ein leichteres Produkt bringen wollten, das auch nicht so groß baut und vielleicht auch nicht den DBAir kannibalisiert. Das ist ihnen auch gelungen. Aber schwer bleibt der DBInline und einige sagen, dass er nicht an die Leistung eines Dämpfers mit Ausgleichsbehälter ran kommt.
> 
> Weil DT-Swiss als Unterdog genannt wurde - da müsste man halt mal verhandeln, wie etwas mit Tuningmöglichkeiten aussieht - wenn das Zeug schon dermaßen günstig ist. Vielleicht haben die jemandem im Haus, der so etwas kann. 2015 soll ja auch eine robustere DT-Swiss Gabel kommen.


 Auch zu DT noch mal ein paar Worte: Es ist nicht so, dass DT die Teile verramscht. Ein Blick in die Tabelle zeigt, dass DT und RockShox revelation auf einem Preispunkt liegen, die exponierte Position der DT Teile in der Tabelle kommt durch den Gewichtsunterschied zustande!
Und natürlich hat Dt sehr gute Techniker im Hause, die in der Lage sind Customtunes zu bauen. Einer dieser Techniker war ja auch in Finale anwesend und hat uns zwei Dämpfer mit verschiedenen Tunes und Adapterbuchsen vorbei gebracht.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich weiß, ist die schwerste Stufe der Druckstufe der RC quasi wie der Trail Mode der RC3.

HSR beim Dämpfer bringt 90% der Fahrer nichts oder nicht viel, wenn das Grundsetup stimmt. Lediglich wirklich sehr leichte oder sehr schwere Fahrer haben von der Verstellung ein Vorteil, das ist wahr.
Das wird dann aber auch ganz schön teuer bezahlt. Ich halte den bei 2600€ einfach für zu teuer.

Frage: gibt es den CCDB Inline eigentlich mit kleinerer Luftkammer als wir ihn in Finale hatten ? Wenn nicht müsste man den echt komplett zu spacern und hoffen, dass er dann passt. Eine Lösung die ich eh nicht so prickelnd finde, wenn man vielleicht später nochmal was an der Progression machen will. So wie´s in Finale war,(ungefähr 1/3 zu) war es sehr weit weg von passend oder gut.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, laut Tabelle kostet eine XMM 1/3 einer PIKE RC, oder? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Zum Preis einer Fox 32 CTD Kashima gibt es 7 Stück XMM. Sofern die Preisskala linear ist.
Beim Dämpfer sieht das anders aus.

Beim DBInline -habt ihr es mit einer harten HSC versucht? Progression hat nicht nur Vorteile. Endprogression sollte schon sein, aber alles dazwischen wäre eigentlich ein typischer Einstellbereich für die HSC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

DT Swiss spart halt alleine an den Federelementen mal eben 350gr auf die "Standard"kombo Pike/M+. Bei günstigeren OEM Preisen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, also spart man doppelt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß man sich bei den 32er Standrohren bezüglich der GEsamtsteifigkeit keine Sorgen machen muss. Würde ich zwischen den üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem XC Bereich und Enduro-Gabeln sehen, auf keinen Fall zu wabbelig für härtere Gangart auf Trails.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na ja, laut Tabelle kostet eine XMM 1/3 einer PIKE RC, oder? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Zum Preis einer Fox 32 CTD Kashima gibt es 7 Stück XMM. Sofern die Preisskala linear ist.
> Beim Dämpfer sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Beim DBInline -habt ihr es mit einer harten HSC versucht? Progression hat nicht nur Vorteile. Endprogression sollte schon sein, aber alles dazwischen wäre eigentlich ein typischer Einstellbereich für die HSC.


 Die Skala ist nicht linear, dann würden wir in Teufels Küche kommen!


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Vorsicht nochmal mit DT!
DT (insbesondere der Dämpfer) macht nur mit Remote richtig Sinn und dann ist der auch nicht mehr so günstig!

Ich führe das gerne nochmal aus: Das DT Fahrwerk, insbesondere der Dämpfer, haben sich sehr satt angefühlt. Äußerst komfortabel, ohne zu sehr wegzusinken. Ging es nicht bergab, war das Bike mit DT Dämpfer aber auch schaukelig. Bergauf im Gelände wippt und schaukelt man lustig über die Hindernisse, sofern man im offenen Modus ist. Das fühlt sich ein bischen an, wie mit einem alten Freerider mit schwach gedämpftem Stahfederbein aus den Anfang bis Mitte 2000er Jahre. Das war mit keinem anderen Dämpfer so im offenen Modus. So bald man den DT in den "Trail-mode" schaltet ist alles gut und das Fahrwerk äußerst effizient.
Das ist auch kein Nachteil, aber DT hat ein echtes "Berag-Stup" und ein echtes "Bergauf-und-Trail-Stup", die man beide einfach nutzen muss. Daher muss man beim DT Dämpfer viel häufiger umschalten, als bei allen anderen Fahrwerken, damit man effizient voran kommt. Das geht richtig vernünftig eigentlich nur mit dem (sehr gut zu bedienenden) Remote-Hebel.
Nach diesem Fahreindruck macht der DT Dämpfer für mich ausschließlich mit Remote Sinn, ohne möchte ich ihn nicht am Bike haben.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Skala ist nicht linear, dann würden wir in Teufels Küche kommen!


Und starte bestimmt auch nicht bei 0, daher ist die "doppelt so teuer"-Rechnung auch falsch.


----------



## IceQ- (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Vorsicht nochmal mit DT!
> DT (insbesondere der Dämpfer) macht nur mit Remote richtig Sinn und dann ist der auch nicht mehr so günstig!
> 
> Ich führe das gerne nochmal aus: Das DT Fahrwerk, insbesondere der Dämpfer, haben sich sehr satt angefühlt. Äußerst komfortabel, ohne zu sehr wegzusinken. Ging es nicht bergab, war das Bike mit DT Dämpfer aber auch schaukelig. Bergauf im Gelände wippt und schaukelt man lustig über die Hindernisse, sofern man im offenen Modus ist. Das fühlt sich ein bischen an, wie mit einem alten Freerider mit schwach gedämpftem Stahfederbein aus den Anfang bis Mitte 2000er Jahre. Das war mit keinem anderen Dämpfer so im offenen Modus. So bald man den DT in den "Trail-mode" schaltet ist alles gut und das Fahrwerk äußerst effizient.
> ...



Korrekt.

Zur Gabel sei gesagt: der früher genannte Climb -Twin Shot Modus ist einfach für nix. Das sollte jeder mal testfahren. Am ANfang war ich bgeistert. IRgendwann bremst es nur noch, nämlich dann wenn man ein gewisses Niveau erreicht hat.
Im offenen Modus finde ich die DT persönlich besser als meine Fox und die Pike, wenn auch nur knapp da noch sanfter.

Die DT Gabel wäre für eine mittlere Austattung ideal. der Dämpfer ist hochpreisig und swiss made und passt daher definitiv am oberen Ende.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist die schwerste Stufe der Druckstufe der RC quasi wie der Trail Mode der RC3.



Ah, jetzt wird langsam ein Schuh drauß. Also bietet die RC dann keine Vorteile zur T3. Nur bei der T3 kann man scheller und gezielter umlegen 

G.


----------



## mhubig (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Frage: gibt es den CCDB Inline eigentlich mit kleinerer Luftkammer als wir ihn in Finale hatten ? Wenn nicht müsste man den echt komplett zu spacern und hoffen, dass er dann passt. Eine Lösung die ich eh nicht so prickelnd finde, wenn man vielleicht später nochmal was an der Progression machen will. So wie´s in Finale war,(ungefähr 1/3 zu) war es sehr weit weg von passend oder gut.



Ach genau das wollte ich mal noch fragen: Was hat das ICB2.0 denn jetzt für eine Leverage Ratio 130/51? Hab schon ein bisschen gesucht aber irgendwie nix gefunden. Dann könnte man mal nach 'nem ähnlichen Bike in der Setup-Datenbank von Cane Creek schauen ...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ach genau das wollte ich mal noch fragen: Was hat das ICB2.0 denn jetzt für eine Leverage Ratio 130/51? Hab schon ein bisschen gesucht aber irgendwie nix gefunden. Dann könnte man mal nach 'nem ähnlichen Bike in der Setup-Datenbank von Cane Creek schauen ...



Ist 130mm und 57mm Dämpfer. Das ganze ist leicht progressiv, aber nicht sehr arg.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Zur Gabel sei gesagt: der früher genannte Climb -Twin Shot Modus ist einfach für nix. Das sollte jeder mal testfahren. Am ANfang war ich bgeistert. IRgendwann bremst es nur noch, nämlich dann wenn man ein gewisses Niveau erreicht hat.
> Im offenen Modus finde ich die DT persönlich besser als meine Fox und die Pike, wenn auch nur knapp da noch sanfter.
> ...


Wobei die Gabel ja auch 3 Stufen hat, wie der Dämpfer und auch die mittlere Stufe sehr schön mit dem Dämpfer harmoniert. Ich wäre daher, wenn DT Swiss, dann auch für das Komplettfahrwerk mit Remote. Bei einem teureren Model sehe ich tatsächlich eher einen Inline oder Fox Dämpfer, aber das ist dann auch nicht unser Problem.

Da ich dennoch auf 300g pfeifen würde und gerne ein potenteres Fahrwerk hätte, würde ich Mattoc Pro, NCR 350 oder Pike und Marzocchi R2D2  oder Monarch + immer noch vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und starte bestimmt auch nicht bei 0, daher ist die "doppelt so teuer"-Rechnung auch falsch.




Das würde keine Rolle spielen. 
Nur, wenn das Ding nun irgendeine Skala hat, dann kann es, im Extremfall sein, dass eine Fox 36 nur 100 Euro mehr als eine Marzocchi NCR kostet und dann ist die ganze Sache wieder offen.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Zur Gabel sei gesagt: der früher genannte Climb -Twin Shot Modus ist einfach für nix. Das sollte jeder mal testfahren. Am ANfang war ich bgeistert. IRgendwann bremst es nur noch, nämlich dann wenn man ein gewisses Niveau erreicht hat.
> Im offenen Modus finde ich die DT persönlich besser als meine Fox und die Pike, wenn auch nur knapp da noch sanfter.
> ...


Den Absenk/Überdämpft Modus gibt es nicht mehr, sondern alles ist durch ein System ala CTD ersetzt worden.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Im Alutech-Konfigurator kostet eine Pike RC3 100€ mehr als eine Pike RC. Also ganz so billig kommt man wohl nicht an eine 36


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ähm, das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Wie kann etwas mit weniger Rasterung die feinere Rasterung haben?
> Zum Zweiteren behaupte ich mal, will man schon, wenn man will
> 
> G.


Die Einstellung der LSC der RCT3 in der offenen Position geht in 14 feinen Rasterungen bis zur "Trail"-Position des zweiten Einstellers. Während die RC bis zum "Lock" gerastert ist (in ich glaube 12 Rasterungen). Dafür hat die RCT3 dann die dritte Position "Lock" des zweiten Einstellers.

M.E. fährt man die Pike aber eh relativ straff (<<25% SAG) und benötigt nicht soooo viel LSC.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Einstellung der LSC der RCT3 in der offenen Position geht in 14 feinen Rasterungen bis zur "Trail"-Position des zweiten Einstellers. Während die RC bis zum "Lock" gerastert ist (in ich glaube 12 Rasterungen). Dafür hat die RCT3 dann die dritte Position "Lock" des zweiten Einstellers.
> 
> M.E. fährt man die Pike aber eh relativ straff (<<25% SAG) und benötigt nicht soooo viel LSC.



Ah jetzert. Bin bis heute davon ausgegangen das die RCT3 nur effektive 3 Rastpunkte hat. Das Ding fährt bei uns niemand, drum hat ichs noch nie selber in der Hand.

G.


----------



## help (22. Oktober 2014)

Aufpreis für die Fox36+FloatX kannst du mind. 500€ gegenüber Pike+Monarch+ rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss zu den DT Sachen auch einfach nochmal sagen, dass die Teile zwar sehr leicht sind und OEM anscheinend auch günstig, meiner Meinung nach die Zugstufe aber nicht ansatzweise mit der der Mattoc bzw. der Pike mithält. Bei schnellen Schlägen verhärten sowohl Gabel, als auch der Dämpfer und damit der Dämpfer nicht durchsackt musste ich einen Luftdruck fahren, der mir zu unkomfortabel war (muss ja auch einen Grund haben, dass Foreigner den Dämpfer nur mit Remote empfiehlt weil er ihm sonst bergauf zu stark wippt). Da gefiel mir selbst der McLeod besser und ich hatte bei keinem der Bikes die ich gefahren bin das Bedürfnis den Dämpfer bergauf anders als bergab einzustellen. Ich habe die üblichen drei Wege Verstellungen an den Dämpfern anrühren müssen.
Sicherlich sind Geschmäcker verschieden, ich wollte nur nochmal anmerken, dass ich Foreigners Eindruck zu den DT Federelementen absolut nicht teilen kann. Für mein empfinden schränken die DT Komponent das Bike unnötig ein. Im Vergleich zum Manitou/RS Fahrwerk (Fox bin ich nicht gefahren) fühlt sich das Bike meiner Meinung wie ein ganz anderes (kastriertes) Rad an. Nach 10 Minuten sehr schneller Abfahrt auf steinigem Trail taten mir bei der DT Gabel die Finger weh, das habe ich sonst eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr, ausser ich bin mehrere Tage im Park. Mit den anderen Bikes hatte ich das in Finale auch nicht.
Wie gesagt - meine Meinung - es gibt offensichtlich auch Leute, denen die Federelemente zusagen.


----------



## veraono (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Pakete entwickeln sich ja langsam und sind sicherlich recht vorhersehbar, dennoch werden wir sie natürlich dann einzeln und detailliert vorstellen. Mal schauen, vll lassen sich ja auch entsprechende Musteraufbauten realisieren, einen Großteil der Komponenten haben wir sicherlich schon irgendwo auf den Testmustern verbaut.


Ok, klingt sehr gut. Bei meinem Post hatte ich eben die Laufrad-Abstimmung des letzten ICB im Hinterkopf, da wurde ewige Seiten lang diskutiert und philosophiert und dann war da ZickZack ohne große Vorankündigung eine Wahl mit Optionen, die mit der vorangegangenen Diskussion nicht allzuviel gemein hatten. 
Aber ich will keine alten Gschichten ausgraben, hier hört sich das ja wie gesagt schonmal sehr gut durchdacht an.


----------



## DHVEF (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich 34 oder gar 36mm Standrohre wirklich brauche. Ich bin da eher pro 32mm und einer leichteren Revelation RCT3.


----------



## Fury (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist 130mm und 57mm Dämpfer. Das ganze ist leicht progressiv, aber nicht sehr arg.


laut dt homepage hat der dt Dämpfer "nur" 55 mm hub! ist das realistisch oder ein rundungsfehler?


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich muss auch gar nicht verteidigen, dass die nicht dabei sind.


Korrekt, das war auch nicht an Dich sondern an die Projektgruppe gerichtet. Tut mir leid, wenn das falsch rüberkam.

Als: Nuts, Supurb & co:
Wollt Ihr das alles so stehen lassen, Magura rauskicken oder wenigstens nen fairen Quertest auf die Analogmodelle machen? Allein die Vorstellung der Modelle im Startbeitrag dieses Fadens ist mehr als schwach.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> laut dt homepage hat der dt Dämpfer "nur" 55 mm hub! ist das realistisch oder ein rundungsfehler?


Ich habe mir mal sagen lassen, dass die Dämpferhübe sowieso immer nur gerundet sind und bei Fox beispielsweisen Toleranzen von mehreren mm nicht unüblich sind...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auch in Finale mit Verwunderung zur Kenntnis genommen, dass die ganzen Dämpferlängen mal gerne Toleranzen von +/- 2mm haben. 
An den 55mm Hub würde ich daher jetzt wenig stören. Vielleicht sind die ja dann mit schweizer Präzision auf Länge gearbeitet. 



DHVEF schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich 34 oder gar 36mm Standrohre wirklich brauche. Ich bin da eher pro 32mm und einer leichteren Revelation RCT3.



Darum geht´s auch eher weniger. Die Revelation hat aber ein deutlich schlechteres Dämpfungssystem und auch die Luftfeder ist nicht ganz auf dem Stand der Pike. Dazu kommt dann doch noch weniger Lenkpräzision. Der einzige Vorteil sind läppische 76g.
Sich den Nachteil zu holen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## jayzi (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, das ICB mit der DT-Ausstattung hatte den Kombiremote der Gabel und Dämpfer bedient.


Und funktioniert Sahne! Auch deswegen meine Stimme für Dämpfer und Gabel für DT inkl. Remote.


----------



## mahlefiz (22. Oktober 2014)

also mal ganz ehrlich ein RS packet wäre doch sicherlich das preislkeistungsmäßig sinnvollste hier. außerdem kennen sich die meisten werkstätten und schrauber damit aus...
wenn sich dann bei sram noch der rest preiswert dazuordern lässt also alá pike, monarch, x1 komplettgruppe und guide als bremse...na dann wären doch 2600€ mit vernünftigem LRS (alá hope, flow und spim) drin...oder?

also ein solches gesamtpacket würde ich zu einem preis von 2600,- kaufen...dafür besorge ich mir meine xt bremse dann auch seperat. klingt sicherlich für einige nerds hier eher langweilig...aber esa ist bezahlbar und funktioniert.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

Sowas kostet aber bei anderen Herstellern, dann mal eben 3000+€ aufwärts, ohne einen LRS mit Hope/FlowEX. Sowas findet man ja teilweise nichtmal bei Versendern. Keine Ahnung, ob Alutech/ @supurb-bicycles sowas realisieren könnte. Das geht ja fast in den Bereich, wo sich das Ausschlachten lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahlefiz (22. Oktober 2014)

nuja 2600 sind ja so der preisbereich und die rs fahrwerkselemente ja mit die günstigsten...wie also sollte denn mit einem anderen setup ein rad mit 2600€ realisiert werden? was den LRS angeht, den kann ich mir ggf. auch selbst besorgen und nachrüsten...hab ich dann halt einen ersatz LRS und wenn eine X1 nicht geht dann gerne eine 10fach lösung mit 42t rizzel und 30 t NW kettenblatt.

außerdem sollte dann auch die RS Reverb günstig zu bekommen sein...wird ja sicherlich dann ein guter OEM liefervertrag..oder läuft das anders?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

RS-Federelemente-Mainstream würde funktional sicher eine gute Wahl sein, aber es gibt ja sogar eine günstigere, leichtere und funktional durchaus ebenbürtige Alternative.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Darum geht´s auch eher weniger. Die Revelation hat aber ein deutlich schlechteres Dämpfungssystem und auch die Luftfeder ist nicht ganz auf dem Stand der Pike. Dazu kommt dann doch noch weniger Lenkpräzision. Der einzige Vorteil sind läppische 76g.
> Sich den Nachteil zu holen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


Ich hatte ja gehofft dass sie nach der schon zu 2015 eine überabeitete Revelation mit Bladder-Dämpfer und erhöhter Steifigkeit bringen. 

Mal kurz OT: Kennt jemand einen Tuner der mir an meiner DT SingleShot den Dämpfer gegen einen TwinShot oder noch besser O.D.L. wechselt? 



mahlefiz schrieb:


> ... vernünftigem LRS (alá hope, flow und spim) drin...oder?



ER HAT HOPE GESAGT!


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

Basti organisiert uns auf jedenfall ganz super gerne einen Hope LRS 

Problem ist wohl, dass die keine OEM Ware anbieten.


----------



## mahlefiz (22. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> RS-Federelemente-Mainstream würde funktional sicher eine gute Wahl sein, aber es gibt ja sogar eine günstigere, leichtere und funktional durchaus ebenbürtige Alternative.


die da wäre? 
liege ich eigentlich richtig in der annahme das es OEM günstiger wird wenn möglichst viele komponenten aus dem hause sram und co kommen? oder wird das von bauteil zu bauteil einzeln verhandelt und bezogen?


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> RS-Federelemente-Mainstream würde funktional sicher eine gute Wahl sein, aber es gibt ja sogar eine günstigere, leichtere und funktional durchaus ebenbürtige Alternative.



Genau, der Marzocchi r2d2 Dämpfer


----------



## mhubig (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Frage: gibt es den CCDB Inline eigentlich mit kleinerer Luftkammer als wir ihn in Finale hatten? Wenn nicht müsste man den echt komplett zu spacern und hoffen, dass er dann passt. Eine Lösung die ich eh nicht so prickelnd finde ...



Hab hier ein Zitat von der CC-Website: "... If you find you're hitting bottom too often or in a harsh manner, you'll want to reduce volume. _While the Inline has physically less volume than the DB-air it has a compression ratio that is similar to having the XV can on the DB-Air._ So most likely you'll need to reduce volume a bit ..."

Scheint also normal zu sein Spacer verbauen zu müssen ... nach dem ich mir ein paar BaseTunes angeschaut habe, scheint man so ab einer Leverage Ratio von 2.4:1 mindestens einen großen L Spacer einsetzen zu müssen ...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ER HAT HOPE GESAGT!



3, 2, 1 ... gleich kommt Basti ...


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hab hier ein Zitat von der CC-Website: "... If you find you're hitting bottom too often or in a harsh manner, you'll want to reduce volume. _While the Inline has physically less volume than the DB-air it has a compression ratio that is similar to having the XV can on the DB-Air._ So most likely you'll need to reduce volume a bit ..."
> 
> Scheint also normal zu sein Spacer verbauen zu müssen ... nach dem ich mir ein paar BaseTunes angeschaut habe, scheint man so ab einer Leverage Ratio von 2.4:1 mindestens einen großen L Spacer einsetzen zu müssen ...


Ich hatte es im anderen Thead schon mal geschrieben: Wir haben mangels vorhandenen CC Spacern 2 Volume-Spacer vom Vivid reingebaut. Die passen genau. Mehr waren in dem kleinen Service-Transporter auch nicht, man wollte ja eigentlich Monarch testen. Die hab ich eingebaut. Dazu beide Druckstufen komplett auf Anschlag zu gedreht und 10% Sag gefahren. War dem entsprechend beschissen. Dennoch hat der CCDB Inline bei 40cm Kante komplett durchgeschlagen. Also, wenn das wirklich die einzige Luftkammer ist, dann hilft nur komplett zuspacern, oder selbst das reicht nicht. Dann frage ich mich allerdings wie der Dämpfer in andere Rahmen passt. Es gibt linearere oder zum Federwegsende sogar degressive Hinterbauten. Da müsste es mit unserem eigentlich locker gehen. Aber irgendwie kommt mir das ganze spanisch vor ... .

@supurb-bicycles : Habt ihr zufällig das ICB in der Zwischenzeit nochmal mit dem Inline in zugespacert ausprobiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Problem ist wohl, dass die keine OEM Ware anbieten.




Bremsen auch nicht? Ist ja merkwürdig. Derweil haben die ja nun einen eigenen Komplett-LRS...


----------



## H.B.O (22. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner:mir auch. deshalb hab ich nach deiner aussage vom kauf abgesehen. mein bike hat nen fox ctd mit kleiner luftkammer und anfangs eine übersetzung von 3:1. es wird dann zwar in etwa so progressiv wie das icb 2 aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass der dämpfer gar nicht so weit zugespacerd werden kann wie nötig. der mz dämpfer kommt nicht in 184 x44 oder ?


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1 ... gleich kommt Basti ...


hopehope


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2014)

Roam 30: wie waren die denn nun? 21mm Felgen?


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Roam 30: wie waren die denn nun? 21mm Felgen?


niemand hat irgendeinen der LRS vom Fahrverhalten her schlechter als andere gefunden. Ich habe mir eingebildet mit dem DT LRS schneller vom Fleck zu kommen, das wars soweit ich weiß. Aber wird ja bestimmt auch noch explizit diskutiert.

Edit: Bei Procore hab ich aber einen deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt, daher kommt für mich nichts unter 23mm Innenweite in Frage. Der Schwalbe Mensch meinte, dass sie bei Procore mit 2.3-2.4er Reifen (MM, NN, RoRa etc) mit 25mm Innenweite die besten "Erfahrungen" gemacht haben..


----------



## H.B.O (22. Oktober 2014)

mz, x1,xt,wtb ...fertig wann liefert ihr aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. Oktober 2014)

Was ich bis jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass man am Anfang des Projekts immer angepriesen hat, es soll kein Enduro werden. Eher in Richtung Funn- und Trailmaschine mit 130 mm Federweg. Jetzt testet man ausschließlich astreine Endurogabeln mit 150 und 160 mm, okay, die Pike ist auch in 140 zu ordern. Aber diese Gabeln ergeben an einem Trailbike doch nicht den allergrößten Sinn, denn fieseste Steinfelder gibt es auf unseren Hometrails nicht, so wie am Start des ICB 2.0 geplant.

Dann gibt die DT und eine Relevation am meisten Sinn, es könnte noch "weniger" sein, denn ein AM ist mehr als ein Spaßbike für die Feierabendrunde. Die anderen sind schlichtweg zum Bügeln und Ballern. Bei den Dämpfern ist es übrigens genauso — mMn hat ein Inline, Float X oder ein Debon Air gar nichts an einem solchen Bike verloren, den stecken sich andere in ein Freeride-Fully. Es geht in die falsche Richtung, genau in Richtung Enduro, es soll ein Trailbike werden!

Eine 32er Fox, ein RP23 oder die Kombi Marzocchi 44 und Roco LO ist in diesem Fall besser als die Turbolösung mit hunderten Einstellknöpfen. Also Back to the Roots, hin zur Einfachheit .


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

Es ist immernoch eine Gabel mit 140mm und EC Steuersatz angedacht, glaube ich. Die Pike wiegt keine 100g mehr als ne Revelation, Performanceunterschied ist aber Tag und Nacht. Warum dann die Revelation...


----------



## DHVEF (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Darum geht´s auch eher weniger. Die Revelation hat aber ein deutlich schlechteres Dämpfungssystem und auch die Luftfeder ist nicht ganz auf dem Stand der Pike. Dazu kommt dann doch noch weniger Lenkpräzision. Der einzige Vorteil sind läppische 76g.
> Sich den Nachteil zu holen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.



Ja, dass macht Sinn... Überzeugt=> pro PIke


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass des am AM Sektor kaum brauchbare Gabeln gibt, weil alle Ressourcen in den Endurosektor gingen. Die Revelation ist einfach nicht mehr up to date, die Fox 34 sollte vermutlich mal das werden, was die 36er nun ist, muss also baldigst massiv leichter werden. Die PIKE ist ja auch mehr eine Lyrik Nachfolgerin, die Mattoc wird auch in Freeridern verbaut, insofern... 140/150 mm, Blader Technologie und 34 mm Standrohre bei 1600 g sollte machbar sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Was ich bis jetzt nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass man am Anfang des Projekts immer angepriesen hat, es soll kein Enduro werden. Eher in Richtung Funn- und Trailmaschine mit 130 mm Federweg. Jetzt testet man ausschließlich astreine Endurogabeln mit 150 und 160 mm, okay, die Pike ist auch in 140 zu ordern. Aber diese Gabeln ergeben an einem Trailbike doch nicht den allergrößten Sinn, denn fieseste Steinfelder gibt es auf unseren Hometrails nicht, so wie am Start des ICB 2.0 geplant.
> 
> Dann gibt die DT und eine Relevation am meisten Sinn, es könnte noch "weniger" sein, denn ein AM ist mehr als ein Spaßbike für die Feierabendrunde. Die anderen sind schlichtweg zum Bügeln und Ballern. Bei den Dämpfern ist es übrigens genauso — mMn hat ein Inline, Float X oder ein Derbon Air gar nichts an einem solchen Bike verloren, den stecken sich andere in ein Freeride-Fully. Es geht in die falsche Richtung, genau in Richtung Enduro, es soll ein Trailbike werden!


Nochmal für dich: ES IST WEIT WEG VON EINEM ENDURO! Nur weil wir potente Federelemente verbauen wird es kein Enduro. Alle Gabeln sind mit 150mm lieferbar. Fahr es dann weißt du warum die Federelemente Sinn machen. Es wird ein AM zum ballern.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich: ES IST WEIT WEG VON EINEM ENDURO! Nur weil wir potente Federelemente verbauen wird es kein Enduro. Alle Gabeln sind mit 150mm lieferbar. Fahr es dann weißt du warum die Federelemente Sinn machen. Es wird ein AM zum ballern.



Es ist nicht wirklich weit von einem "Enduro" weg...das stimmt.
Es ist jedenfalls mehr Enduro als Trailbike.
Das ursprüngliche Ziel ist mittlerweile längst verfehlt.War aber leider abzusehen.Siehe LW usw.
Was solls.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin hintereinander eine Fanes und das ICB2 gefahren. Das sind zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Bikes. Mag auf dem Papier nicht so aussehen, die Realität sagt aber was anderes.
Und es trifft ziemlich genau das was ich mir nach der Ankündigung vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wirklich weit von einem "Enduro" weg...das stimmt.
> Es ist jedenfalls mehr Enduro als Trailbike.
> Das ursprüngliche Ziel ist mittlerweile längst verfehlt.War aber leider abzusehen.Siehe LW usw.
> Was solls.


Trailbike viell. beim nächsten Mal, wenn das Forum einen Crosser "re-designed" 

ICB Zwo = TrailEN (Trail[+]ENduro)


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich: ES IST WEIT WEG VON EINEM ENDURO! Nur weil wir potente Federelemente verbauen wird es kein Enduro. Alle Gabeln sind mit 140mm lieferbar. Fahr es dann weißt du warum die Federelemente Sinn machen. Es wird ein AM zum ballern.



korrigiert


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

Ab wann kann man denn die IBC 2 Rahmen von enttäuschten Tourenfahrern im Bikemarkt kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. Oktober 2014)

@Trail Surfer Dann sollten wir aber ein Rennrad planen, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es wird ein Trailbike.

Nein, was ich sagen wollte ist einfach, dass wir einen Endurozwitter mit wenig Federweg und viel Technik designen .


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

Es hat auch wirklich nie jemand gesagt, dass wir ein Tourenrad bauen, wir bauen ein Bike zum Ballern und zwar nicht zum Ballern in Bikeparks, sondern zum Ballern auf deutschen Hometrails. Das geht mit dem ICB viel besser als mit jedem Enduro und auch viel besser als mit jedem AM.
Wenn ihr unbedingt ein AM haben wollt dann kauft euch doch einfach ein Canyon Strive Spectral, Cube Stereo 140, Ghost Riot, Scott Genius oder eines der anderen 7896987 Fahrräder mit der gleichen Geo und 130 bzw 140 mm Federweg. Ich verspreche euch, das ICB ist anders. Bommelmaster fährt ein Banshee Spitfire und meinte das ist ähnlich. Ansonsten ist mir bis auf das 2015er Transition Scout (Rahmen zu schwer, fast identische Geo) kein Bike bekannt, das so ähnlich ist.
Das Transition kostet btw. mit einer Ausstattung, wie sie sich viele für das ICB 2.0 wünschen (Pike, Monarch, DT 370+WTB i23, x1, XT Bremsen) 4300€. Ich denke Transition ist eine mit Alutech vergleichbare Marke, wahrscheinlich sogar viel größer.
Nur mal so zur Orientierung...


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. Oktober 2014)

Man hast du Ahnung, ein Strive und Genius als AM mit 130/140 mm Federweg. Was soll man da noch sagen ?


----------



## Da Burli (22. Oktober 2014)

Plumssack, gib dir keine Mühe, die wollen einfach nur meckern...
Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon auf mein neues Trailbike!


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Man hast du Ahnung, ein Strive und Genius als AM mit 130/140 mm Federweg. Was soll man da noch sagen ?


Ich meinte das Spectral...das sieht halt auch echt fast gleic haus^^
N 150er Genius fährt sich genauso wie die anderen da und hat auch die gleiche geo.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. Oktober 2014)

Aber auch nur FAST .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> sondern zum Ballern auf deutschen Hometrails. Das geht mit dem ICB viel besser als mit jedem Enduro und auch viel besser als mit jedem AM.




Wie kommst du zu dieser gewagten Aussage? Meine AM Kiste ist nach meinem Empfinden dafür besser geeignet. Das kann ich jetzt schon sagen, weil dem IBC an ein paar Stellen ein bisschen Radikalität fehlt. 

Der Witz an der Sache ist - es ist dermaßen subjektiv. 

Darum werde ich vermutlich auch kein ICB kaufen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

ich freu mich schon auf die Suchanfragen von einigen hier, wenn ihnen das erste Mal Tourenbiker mit ICBs weggefahren sind....


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser gewagten Aussage? Meine AM Kiste ist nach meinem Empfinden dafür besser geeignet. Das kann ich jetzt schon sagen, weil dem IBC an ein paar Stellen ein bisschen Radikalität fehlt.
> 
> Der Witz an der Sache ist - es ist dermaßen subjektiv.
> 
> Darum werde ich vermutlich auch kein ICB kaufen.


Weil ich schon viele deutsche Trails, viele typische AM's und viele typische Enduro's gefahren bin. Natürlich gilt die Aussage nicht generell aber für mein Empfinden schon zu einem ziemlich großen Prozentsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf die Suchanfragen von einigen hier, wenn ihnen das erste Mal Tourenbiker mit ICBs weggefahren sind....


Dann gibts aber bei manchen jede Woche ein neues Bike


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Da ist auch nix gewagt dran. Plumpssack hat einfach zu 100% recht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2014)

Geh' bitte, solche Pauschalurteile sind nicht mal diskussionswürdig.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

Oh mei oh mei, vielleicht sollten wir die Begriffe Endurobike und Trailbike nommal genauer parametrisieren.
Manche hier können scheinbar nur mit solchen Einteilungsschubladen leben.
Aber irgendwie hat scheinbar jeder andere Vorstellungen was was sein soll.

Und wem eine windige Pike an einem Trailbike schon zu viel ist...oder in der 13kg Marke irgendwie ein Gewichtsproblem sieht, der sollte sich prinzipiell mal von dem ganzen Thema ICB2 Trailbike verabschieden
Am besten ganz aus dem Mountainbikeforum und ins Untenrumfahrerforum wechseln.
Langsanm kann man das genörde ja nimmer mitlesen 

G.


----------



## hannsest316 (22. Oktober 2014)

Weiß irgendjemand was in der Mattoc Comp überhaupt drin steckt? Laut Manitou ist die Mars Air Spring verbaut. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die deutlich zu linear und über die Dämpfung steht dort überhaupt nix...

EDIT

Angeblich ist ABS+ In-Leg verbaut. Das wird wohl funktionieren... hat trotzdem nicht mehr ganz viel mit der Expert oder Pro zu tun, die sich eigentlich nur im Gewicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wem eine windige Pike an einem Trailbike schon zu viel ist...der sollte sich prinzipiell mal von dem ganzen Thema ICB2 Trailbike verabschieden
> Am besten ganz aus dem Mountainbikeforum und ins Untenrumfahrerforum wechseln.
> G.


Unterrumherum fahren dem ICB02 doch eh nur die 26 Zöller........weg oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

Können wir jetzt mal aufhören, jedem seine Meinung streitig zu machen. ich könnte mir folgendes gut vorstellen: wir warten mal ab was bei der umfrage rauskommt und darauf legen wir den Fokus im Paket. Sprich kommt ein bike mit 32er raus, liegt der Fokus auf Gewicht. 36er werden ein Ballerbock und 34er ein Mittelding. die jeweils zwei anderen Varianten, die erstmal nicht von der Community abgestimmt werden, sterben ja nicht und können gerne auch hier im Forum diskutiert werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Unterrumherum fahren dem ICB02 doch eh nur die 26 Zöller........weg oder was?



Der Begriff Untenrumfahrer hat sich bei uns für Faulheit eingeprägt  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt mal aufhören, jedem seine Meinung streitig zu machen. ich könnte mir folgendes gut vorstellen: wir warten mal ab was bei der umfrage rauskommt und darauf legen wir den Fokus im Paket. Sprich kommt ein bike mit 32er raus, liegt der Fokus auf Gewicht. 36er werden ein Ballerbock und 34er ein Mittelding. die jeweils zwei anderen Varianten, die erstmal nicht von der Community abgestimmt werden, sterben ja nicht und können gerne auch hier im Forum diskutiert werden...



Ähm fällt die Pike dann raus? ...hat die net 35mm ...oder wirds ein Dreiviertelding 


G.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Aussagen, dass es nicht Touren-geeignet ist, sind doch totaler Quatsch.
Seltsam, dass mit den Prototypen Touren gefahren wurden und die Leute Spaß hatten. 
Es ist doch langsam echt lächerlich, dass Dämpfer und Gabeln, die 70-80g schwerer sind, als brutales Enduro oder sogar Freeride-Material(   ) abgestempelt werden, die unfahrbar auf einer Tour sein sollen. In Wirklichkeit bringen die Fahrwerke so viel mehr, weil sie mehr Sicherheit, Traktion und auch weniger wegsacken bedingen und damit auch dem normalen Tourenfahrer nur Vorteile bringen.

Manchmal lohnt es sich einfach mal über sein kleinen Tellerrand heraus zu schauen und nicht in Panik zu verfallen, wenn man eine Einstellschraube sieht. Bei den CC und Tourenfahrwerken hat sich in den letzten Jahren kaum was getan. Im AM- und leichten Endurosektor wurden riesen Sprünge gemacht.
Seltsam ist auch, dass keiner meckert, der eines der Bikes schon mal gefahren ist.


----------



## foreigner (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe eigentlich keine sonderlichen Unterschiede in der restlichen Ausstattung nur, weil bie einem Vorschlag eine Pike und Monarch+ raus kommt und beim anderen ein DT-Fahrwerk.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Können wir jetzt mal aufhören, jedem seine Meinung streitig zu machen.





foreigner schrieb:


> Die Aussagen, dass es nicht Touren-geeignet ist, sind doch totaler Quatsch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich die bisherige Diskussion bitte kurz und knapp zusammenfassen:


----------



## BrandX (22. Oktober 2014)

Am besten ist,ihr entwickelt ein Bike für die neue Gattung "Untenrumfahrer".Ist ne riesen Marktlücke und die elendige Diskussion nach der 
passenden Gabel/Federwegslänge hätte sich längst erübrigt.




Gruß
BrandX


----------



## yggr (22. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel Dünnschizz hier wieder gelabert wird, sobald es kalt wird... schlimm!

Da es leider nicht nochmal aus der Einleitung hervorgeht: das ist das einzige Bike, wo die Komponenten durch die User abgestimmt werden? Die anderen Editionen kreiert Alutech?


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Wieviel Dünnschizz hier wieder gelabert wird, sobald es kalt wird... schlimm!
> 
> Da es leider nicht nochmal aus der Einleitung hervorgeht: das ist das einzige Bike, wo die Komponenten durch die User abgestimmt werden? Die anderen Editionen kreiert Alutech?


Jain, die Umfrage ist ja nicht als endgültige Abstimmung gestaltet, sondern als "Geschmacksbarometer". Somit können wir auch die weiteren Ausstattungen hier diskutieren, zur freien Wahl wird aber nur der hier abgestimmte Preisbereich kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (22. Oktober 2014)

Danke,  das ging schnell... auf zur RS - Abstimmung


----------



## veraono (22. Oktober 2014)

Versteh gar nicht warum manch einer hier so angefressen ist, dass es zu endurolastig würde. 
Es wird doch in erster Linie das ICB2, das war der Plan und das ist das Ziel.
Das hier nicht ein von vornherein exakt definiertes Ding entsteht (sei es ein "Trailbike" was auch immer das genau ist ??) wenn regelmäßig >1000 User eine Stimme abgeben,  hunderte Seiten Threads gefüllt werden und ein Dutzend verschiedene Prototypenaufbauten getestet werden ist doch irgendwie klar. 
Dafür wirds im Optimalfall das Bike was dem Geist und den Wünschen der meisten teilnehmenden User des ICB am nächsten kommt und das Alutech auch machen möchte, dass das etwas technisch und "baller" orientiert ausfallen wird, war doch wenn man ein bisschen Einblick in die  ICB-Stimmungs-Glaskugel hat, ohnehin klar. 
Wie dem auch sei, es macht keinen Sinn sich hier hinzustellen und gekränkt zu spielen weil vermeindlich geweckte nebulöse Erwartungen "enttäuscht" würden. Wenn dann bitte inhaltlich sinnvoll_ argumentieren und überzeugen_, warum z.B. bei gleichem Federweg , schlechterer Dämpfung und nur geringem Mehrgewicht eine Revelation die bessere Gabel für das Rad sein soll, denn Vielfältigkeit und Gegensätze bereichern aber ständige Beschwerden über den Gesamt-Hergang nerven.
Entscheiden wirds doch ohnehin letztenendes die Abstimmung oder der Hersteller.


----------



## mpmarv (23. Oktober 2014)

Warum verdammt nochmal fahren denn die ewigen Nörgler das ICB2 nicht probe, wenn sie so skeptisch sind?
Wenn euch das Projekt so wichtig ist und ihr unbedingt euren Willen wollt, dann holt euch doch bitte erstmal einen live Eindruck, bevor das Rad als zu schwer, zu enduristisch oder whatever abgetan wird und tut dann eure Meinung kund, was man verbessern sollte!

Ich finde es unfassbar, dass ihr eure theoretische Meinung über die Praxiseindrücke von erfahrenen Bikern stellt, die das Rad tagelang in verschiedenen Setups mit Techniksupport unter REALEN BEDINGUNGEN getestet haben und nicht nur Lenkwinkel und Standrohre auf dem Papier verglichen haben.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

@supurb-bicycles

Gibt's noch genauere details sozusagen ine RangReihenfolgevon float x monarch plus und dem zocchi 053 R2D2 :-D ?
Wäre toll zu wissen, was der Neue leistet ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Warum verdammt nochmal fahren denn die ewigen Nörgler das ICB2 nicht probe, wenn sie so skeptisch sind?
> Wenn euch das Projekt so wichtig ist und ihr unbedingt euren Willen wollt, dann holt euch doch bitte erstmal einen live Eindruck, bevor das Rad als zu schwer, zu enduristisch oder whatever abgetan wird und tut dann eure Meinung kund, was man verbessern sollte!
> 
> Ich finde es unfassbar, dass ihr eure theoretische Meinung über die Praxiseindrücke von erfahrenen Bikern stellt, die das Rad tagelang in verschiedenen Setups mit Techniksupport unter REALEN BEDINGUNGEN getestet haben und nicht nur Lenkwinkel und Standrohre auf dem Papier verglichen haben.




Also vom konzept fw vorne hinten, lw und robustheit schlägt es in dieselbe Kerbe wie das banshee spitfire und das ist ein trailbike.also ich finde, es ist definitiv ein trailbike.nur eben die aggressivere Form ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Bei Procore hab ich aber einen deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt, ...



Inwiefern?


----------



## hnx (23. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich finde es unfassbar, dass ihr eure theoretische Meinung über die Praxiseindrücke von erfahrenen Bikern stellt, die das Rad tagelang in verschiedenen Setups mit Techniksupport unter REALEN BEDINGUNGEN getestet haben und nicht nur Lenkwinkel und Standrohre auf dem Papier verglichen haben.


... und selbst unter den erfahrenen Testern gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Thema LW von daher kann ich deine Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 
On Top haben wohl auch gemäßigte Tester gesagt, dass ihnen am Rad bzgl LW nichts negativ aufgefallen ist.
Abschließend ist in Finale KEINER den flacheren Winkel gefahren, sondern es wurde aus der Erfahrung mit Altem geschlossen, dass es besser sein muss. Grade diese Einstellung wird den "Gegnern" ja vorgeworfen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt verdreh doch nicht schon wieder Tatsachen. Bis die Räder von normaleren Vorbaumaßen (zwischen 40 und 60mm) auf superkurze umgebaut wurden, haben sich alle, die das Rad gefahren sind, einen flacheren Lenkwinkel gewünscht. Inklusive derer, die du wahrscheinlich als  "gemäßigtere Fahrer" (was soll das eigentlich genau sein?) bezeichnest und auch Basti.
Erst als der die Bikes auf extrem kurze Vorbauten von 30mm umgebaut hat, war der Wunsch nach dem flacheren Lenkwinkel wohl nicht mehr präsent.
Es wird nun noch getestet, was im Vergleich ein flacherer Lenkwinkel (nur 1° ! ) mit einem Vorbau, der eher den ursprünglichen Maß entspricht im Vergleich bringt. Denn nicht nur das von dir so verdammte Grad kann theoretisch Nachteile haben, nein auch der superkurze 30mm Vorbau hat Nachteile gegenüber der anderen Variante. (man legt sich bei der Vorbaulänge fest und kann die Sitzposition nicht anpassen, ohne deutliche Nachteile im Fahrverhalten, man verkürzt die eh nicht gerade lange Sitzposition weiter, das Vorderrad steigt eher)
Am Ende gilt nach dem Test abzuwägen, was die bessere Variante ist. Darum wird jetzt getestet.
Das ist alles Seitenlang und ausführlich besprochen und das Thema bis zu einem Testergebnis mit flacherem Winkel auch erst einmal abgeschlossen.
Was passt dir daran nicht? Hier sind die Leute genau davon genervt, dass beispielsweise du, dich scheinbar nicht damit abfinden kannst, dass man zumindest ausprobiert, ob es noch besser geht als bisher und jetzt mit dem ausgelutschten und lange und breit besprochenen Thema wieder um die Ecke kommst und zwar mit noch wesentlich weniger Ahnung, als die, die es schon gefahren sind.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Aus meinem genaueren Bericht:


Plumpssack schrieb:


> (...)Ich würde sagen die Mattoc ist eher die Racegabel, mit der Pike kann man es natürlich auch richtig Krachen lassen aber statt perfekter Traktion vermittelt sie eher Komfort und Sicherheit.
> Der Hinterbau vermittelte jetzt jedoch genau das gleiche satte Gefühl wie die Pike. Das Rad für sich sehr harmonisch, grobe sowie auch schnelle Schläge wurden vom Hinterbau schön verarbeitet, ich kann das Bike jetzt im ausgesetzten Gelände erstaunlicherweise gefühlt fast genauso schnell fahren, wie ein echtes 160er Enduro. Nur wenns wirklich steil wurde hätte ich mir den Lenkwinkel einen Hauch flacher gewünscht.
> In Kurven hatte ich das Gefühl schneller zu sein, als mit meinem Enduro, es fühlte sich sogar fast wie beim Downhiller mit 1,3kg 42a Maxxis Schlappen auf einer fetten Felge an. Wie auf Schienen eben. Dann fiel mir auf, dass ich mit dem Sram Bike jetzt auch Procore mit an Bord hatte und somit vorne einen Luftdruck von 1,2 und hinten 1,4 bar gefahren bin. Das ganze ohne Durchschläge oder sonstige komische Gefühle wie schwammiges Kurvenverhalten. Zwischenfazit: Procore gibts bei mir definitiv sobald verfügbar am eigenen Rad.(...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Die, die Procore gefahren sind, waren davon sehr begeistert. Es ist der Satz gefallen " die beste Neuheit am MTB seit der Vario-Stütze".
Zusammenfassend kann man wohl kurz sagen: Mehr Grip, mehr Sicherheit, mehr Komfort, ohne einen Nachteil.
Die Tester mit DH-Bike-Erfahrung meinten, man hat das satte und sichere Fahrgefühl eine DH-Reifens, fährt aber einen viel schnelleren und leichteren Standardreifen.
Uns wurde erzählt, dass sogar einige DH-Worldcups (nicht nur Südafrika) dank Procore mit normalen 1-Ply Magic Mary (nur halt in weicher Mischung, daher "first ride", nichtmal "Supergravity" sondern die richtigen 1ply), gefahren wurden, da sowohl das stabile Fahrverhalten (flanken knicken auch bei wenig Luftdruck nicht ein), als auch der Pannenschutz ausreichend gut sind.

Ich war auch Skeptiker möchte aber die Option Procore zu fahren auch haben. Daher hätte ich auch gerne 23mm Felgeninnenbreite.

Edit: Plumpssack war schneller


----------



## hnx (23. Oktober 2014)

Bist du es 1° flacher gefahren @foreigner ? Nein, ok dann red doch nicht so, als wenn es bewiesen besser ist. Im Augenblick ist es eine Vermutung auf der Erfahrung mit Altem.

Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich was gegen das Testen haben? Denke dir doch nichts in meinen Text was ich nicht geschrieben habe. Fände es sogar besser, wenn schnellstmöglich getestet wird, damit das Kapitel, wie auch immer das Ergebniss ausfällt, abgeschlossen werden kann.

Ich habe allerdings sehr wohl was dagegen, wenn die Meinung anderer - auch meine - kastriert wird, bevor man es selbst in der Praxis getestet hat. Getestet habe ich 1°-2° LW Änderung an diversen Rädern und die anderen Größen (z.B. Reach, Stack, Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe) werden sich auch am IBC2 in gleichen, relativen Dimensionen ändern, wenn man den LW nachträglich abflacht oder steiler macht. Dort waren jeweils positive als auch negative Änderungen zu spüren, daher meine Zurückhaltung gegen Aussagen wie "kannst dir ja später umbauen", klar kann ich, aber es hat auch Nachteile.

Bisher ist nur Fakt, daß nach Cockpitumbau der Wunsch nach einem flacheren Winkel bei Basti verflogen ist/war.

Die "gemäßigten Fahrer", sind die Leute, welche vom Touren kommen und von Basti in einem seiner Postings erwähnt wurden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Nur dass das Cockpit halt schon extrem ist mit 780er Lenker 30er Vorbau. Und da ist die Frage wirklich berechtigt ob das für die Serie noch Zielführend ist. Noch kürzer geht halt nicht, deshalb wäre es wohl sinniger das Bike mit 50er oder 40er Vorbauten ausliefern zu können. Das Angebot für 30er ist auch sehr klein.
Sollte sich der flachere Lenkwinkel bewähren ist es ja kein Problem die restlichen Parameter wie Reach Stack, Tretlagerhöhe für die Serie wieder auf den Status Quo zu bringen.
Eine (im Zweifel größere) Änderung von Reach/Stack wird schon herbei geführt falls das Bike mit 2cm Spacern unterm Vorbau ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## hnx (23. Oktober 2014)

Bisher dachte ich immer, dass Reach/Stack ans Steuerrohr und nicht auf eventuelle Spacer berechnet wird (also nur das berücksichtigt, was unter der OK Steuerrohr stattfindet). Außerdem kann ich Spacer entfernen ohne Einfluss auf Tretlager, Radstand, Lenkwinkel zu haben.
Ansonsten stimme ich deiner Aussage bzgl Anpassung zu.


----------



## veraono (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Basti hat gesprochen:
 Der Lenkwinkel bleibt erstmal wie abgestimmt und es kommen Tests mit Winkelsteuersatz.
Können wir Das bitte in der Zwischenzeit ausnahmsweise als “Machtwort“ verstehen und die Lenkwinkeldiskussion bis NEUE Erkenntisse vorliegen , ruhen lassen. 
Man könnte sonst den Eindruck bekommen es ginge hier mehr um Persönlichkeiten als ums Bike.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Bist du es 1° flacher gefahren @foreigner ? Nein, ok dann red doch nicht so, als wenn es bewiesen besser ist. Im Augenblick ist es eine Vermutung auf der Erfahrung mit Altem.
> Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich was gegen das Testen haben? Denke dir doch nichts in meinen Text was ich nicht geschrieben habe.



Warum bitte fängst du dann diese derzeit völlig sinnlose Diskussion auch in diesem Thread an?
Und wo schreibe ich, es wäre bewiesen?
Ich habe geschrieben, bis es *ausprobiert* ist, ist jede Diskussion überflüssig.



hnx schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings sehr wohl was dagegen, wenn die Meinung anderer - auch meine - kastriert wird, bevor man es selbst in der Praxis getestet hat.


Keine Sorge, jeder kennt inzwischen deine Meinung, auch wenn du jetzt nicht einen Ausstattungsthread damit auch noch zumüllst "bevor man es in der Praxis getestet hat".



hnx schrieb:


> Getestet habe ich 1°-2° LW Änderung an diversen Rädern und die anderen Größen (z.B. Reach, Stack, Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe) werden sich auch am IBC2 in gleichen, relativen Dimensionen ändern, wenn man den LW nachträglich abflacht oder steiler macht.



Nur mal um zu sagen von was wir reden, wenn man einen 1° Winkelsteuersatz, wie er beispielsweise jetzt zum Testen angedacht ist, einbaut: Reach: + ca.2mm, Stack - ca.3mm, Tretlagerhöhe nicht mal ganz -1,5mm und Radstand +ca. 8mm
Und jetzt denkst du nochmal allein über Fertigungstoleranzen nach, aber das nur am Rande.
Ja und auch ich habe unterschiedliche Räder schon mit unterschiedlichen Winkellagerschalen ausprobiert.
Außerdem geht es nur darum jetzt herauszufinden welcher Winkel besser ist, an den anderen Dimensionen ändert sich nichts, wir bauen ja einen neuen Rahmen und ändern nicht nachträglich.



hnx schrieb:


> Die "gemäßigten Fahrer", sind die Leute, welche vom Touren kommen und von Basti in einem seiner Postings erwähnt wurden.



Oh, da bin ich aber ein sehr gemäßigter Fahrer. Bin schon CC Rennen gefahren und sogar reine Uphillrennen. Im Sommer fahr ich sogar auf dem Radweg zum Biergarten... 

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Aus meinem genaueren Bericht:



Danke. Das hole ich nochmal raus, wenn es um die Laufräder geht


----------



## hnx (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, jeder kennt inzwischen deine Meinung, auch wenn du jetzt nicht einen Ausstattungsthread damit auch noch zumüllst "bevor man es in der Praxis getestet hat".


Ich habe das Thema hier nicht angefangen, sondern lediglich geantwortet. Solltest mal ein bisschen relaxter sein, wenn jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Bist du es 1° flacher gefahren @foreigner ? Nein, ok dann red doch nicht so, als wenn es bewiesen besser ist. Im Augenblick ist es eine Vermutung auf der Erfahrung mit Altem.
> ......



Also wenn ein 30er Vorbau und steilerer Lenkwinkel scheinbar genauso gut gehen wie ein 40er Vorbau und ein Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel, dann würd ich mich immer für den 40er Vorbau entscheiden.
Weil eins ist ganz ungetestet schon vorher klar, Zweiteres geht besser bergauf...besondes wenn man einen Trail mit Steilstufen hochfährt.

Aber wie gesagt wird ja mit einem Winkelsteuersatz getestet. Hoffentlich in beide Richtungen 

G.


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier läuft was 
Aber zum Beobachten


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag zu dem Thema gar nichts mehr, bis es getestet wurde und halte mich ab jetzt an:
"Don't feed the troll"

Sorry bansaiman


----------



## Piefke (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist einer beleidigt, weil es mal nicht nach seiner Meinung geht.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Jetzt ist einer beleidigt, weil es mal nicht nach seiner Meinung geht.


Wen meinst du jetzt ? hnx oder mich?

Falls du mich meinst, kann ich dir versichern, dass dem nicht so ist. Es wird getestet, was besser ist, damit bin ich absolut zu frieden.
Wenn mir persönlich hinterher was nicht passt, passe ich´s an. Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components macht´s ohne sonstige Geo-Änderungen, die spürbar wären möglich.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn ein 30er Vorbau und steilerer Lenkwinkel scheinbar genauso gut gehen wie ein 40er Vorbau und ein Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel, dann würd ich mich immer für den 40er Vorbau entscheiden.
> Weil eins ist ganz ungetestet schon vorher klar, Zweiteres geht besser bergauf...besondes wenn man einen Trail mit Steilstufen hochfährt.




Ist so und auch nötig wegen des unnötig kurzen Hinterbaus. Der ist vermutlich auch der Grund, warum der Lenkwinkel eher steil wird.


Eines muss ich noch sagen: Es ist schon und gut, wenn da Testwochenenden usw. organisiert werden, aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das viel zu wenige Teststunden sind, um sich ein Bild machen zu können und obendrein nur sehr wenige Menschen überhaupt als Tester zu gebrauchen sind. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob auch nur ein einziges Testergebnis hier objektiv reproduzierbar ist. Letztlich werden mit solchen Tests wahrscheinlich nur das persönliche subjektive Empfinden zementiert.
Das ist ein Vorwurf, sondern halt das Ergebnis dessen, was man als "menschlich" bezeichnet.


----------



## veraono (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn mir persönlich hinterher was nicht passt, passe ich´s an. Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components macht´s ohne sonstige Geo-Änderungen, die spürbar wären möglich.


Und genauso so können wir das zur Not alle halten
AMEN


----------



## H.B.O (23. Oktober 2014)

hat ja auch einen grund warum an manchem bike jahrelang gefeilt wird, hust-ripley-hust (das neue canyon, das neue rallon etc) - und dann muss es immernoch nicht passen- und ja der testzeitraum ist hier sehr kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Passen tut es sowieso nie, sonst gäbe es keine Weiterentwicklung. 
Muss da auch Chris Porter Recht geben, der mal sagte, dass in der Regel zu wenig radikal gedacht wird, sondern ganz im Gegenteil extrem konservativ. Da ein paar mm mehr, da ein halbes Grad mehr oder weniger und ne riesen Philosophie drum rum gebaut. 
Also Hersteller ist das halt der vermeintlich sichere Weg.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Eines muss ich noch sagen: Es ist schon und gut, wenn da Testwochenenden usw. organisiert werden, aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das viel zu wenige Teststunden sind, um sich ein Bild machen zu können und obendrein nur sehr wenige Menschen überhaupt als Tester zu gebrauchen sind.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob auch nur ein einziges Testergebnis hier objektiv reproduzierbar ist. Letztlich werden mit solchen Tests wahrscheinlich nur das persönliche subjektive Empfinden zementiert.
> Das ist ein Vorwurf, sondern halt das Ergebnis dessen, was man als "menschlich" bezeichnet.



Das mag schon sein. Nur wie willst du das denn besser und vor allem objektiver realisieren? Und dann noch in finanziell vertretbarem Rahmen bei ein kleinen Firma wie Alutech?
Ich habe den ganze Tag mit Testing, Testfällen etc.pp. zu tun. Objektive Ergebnisse erhälst du nur wenn du Werte mestechnisch ermitteln und vergleichen kannst. "Fahrverhalten" und "Fahrgefühl" sind dummerweise extrem subjektive Eigenschaften die sich kaum objektiv bewerten lassen.
Da bleiben im grunde nurnoch Tests mit großen Probandenpools aus der Zielgruppe und die dann bewertet werden. Im Vergleich zu dem was sonst in der Branche zu laufen scheint ist es genau das was Alutech gerade macht.

Ich sehe jedenfalls wenig Chancen wirklich aussagekräftige Werte zum Thema Lenkwinkel +/- 1° mit einem Datarecording zu erzielen, selbst wenn man den gleichen Fahrer zehnmal die gleiche Strecke runter schickt. Wäre mal interessant, aber ich weiß nicht ob das Ergebnis den finanziellen Aufwand wert wäre.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich zerhaue mir auch einen Gutteil meiner Zeit mit dieser Problematik (große Stichprobe mit vielen Faktoren).

Auf einen grünen Zweig wird man so schnell nicht kommen, muss man vielleicht auch gar nicht, sollte dann aber nicht mit Objektivität argumentieren.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein. Nur wie willst du das denn besser und vor allem objektiver realisieren? Und dann noch in finanziell vertretbarem Rahmen bei ein kleinen Firma wie Alutech?
> Ich habe den ganze Tag mit Testing, Testfällen etc.pp. zu tun. Objektive Ergebnisse erhälst du nur wenn du Werte mestechnisch ermitteln und vergleichen kannst. "Fahrverhalten" und "Fahrgefühl" sind dummerweise extrem subjektive Eigenschaften die sich kaum objektiv bewerten lassen.
> Da bleiben im grunde nurnoch Tests mit großen Probandenpools aus der Zielgruppe und die dann bewertet werden. Im Vergleich zu dem was sonst in der Branche zu laufen scheint ist es genau das was Alutech gerade macht.
> 
> Ich sehe jedenfalls wenig Chancen wirklich aussagekräftige Werte zum Thema Lenkwinkel +/- 1° mit einem Datarecording zu erzielen, selbst wenn man den gleichen Fahrer zehnmal die gleiche Strecke runter schickt. Wäre mal interessant, aber ich weiß nicht ob das Ergebnis den finanziellen Aufwand wert wäre.



Das habe ich sinngemäß woanders auch schon geschrieben. Man sollte sich aber zur generellen Problematik nicht auch noch zusätzliche Einflussfaktoren schaffen, die eher mit Psychologie als mit Fahrrädern zu tun haben.
Mindern könnte man diese Faktoren mit Blindtests (man verrät dem Fahrer nicht, was er unter dem Hintern hat), einer Separierung der verschiedenen Fahrer voneinander bis die Testbögen ausgefüllt sind sowie die Auswahl der Testfahrer aus einer sehr großen Gruppe nach dem Zufallsprinzip.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das habe ich sinngemäß woanders auch schon geschrieben. Man sollte sich aber zur generellen Problematik nicht auch noch zusätzliche Einflussfaktoren schaffen, die eher mit Psychologie als mit Fahrrädern zu tun haben.
> Mindern könnte man diese Faktoren mit Blindtests (man verrät dem Fahrer nicht, was er unter dem Hintern hat), einer Separierung der verschiedenen Fahrer voneinander bis die Testbögen ausgefüllt sind sowie die Auswahl der Testfahrer aus einer sehr großen Gruppe nach dem Zufallsprinzip.


Wo wir wieder beim Faktor Zeit und Geld sind, die beide in der Bikebranche selten, und noch seltener zusammen anzutreffen sind. Wenn ich das neulich richtig gelesen habe sollen die ersten Serienmuster beim Festival in Riva stehen. Also Anfang Mai. Das sind noch 27 Wochen. Schaffbar, aber nicht wenn man noch zwei Schleifen mit großen Probandengruppen zieht, vor allem nicht weil in dem relevanten Zeitraum der Winter dazwischen pfuscht.
Vielleicht hätte ich bei meinem Testeindruck nochmal deutlicher dazu schreiben sollen dass sich das nur auf das eine Bike bezieht und ich definitiv mehr Varianten, vor allem Rahmengröße XL, fahren müsste um eine wirklich verwertbare Aussage treffen zu können. Auch wenn die dann immernoch subjektiv, aber immerhin diferenzierter ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob in der Testgruppe auch jemand war, der eine gänzlich andere Meinung hat, also also einziger zb das Setup XY bevorzugt hat o.ä.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe waren sich tatsächlich die meisten recht einig, differierten nur in Nuancen, z.B. dass der eine mit DT besser klar kam und begeistert war und der andere sagte nett, aber nicht der Oberkracher.
Und es waren sich alle einig dass die Hayes-Bremsen nicht viel taugen. So wie die sich am Sonntag anhörten glaub ich das gerne ohne sie gefahren zu sein.


----------



## H.B.O (23. Oktober 2014)

doppelpost wegen schlechter verbindung


----------



## H.B.O (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe waren sich tatsächlich die meisten recht einig, differierten nur in Nuancen, z.B. dass der eine mit DT besser klar kam und begeistert war und der andere sagte nett, aber nicht der Oberkracher.
> Und es waren sich alle einig dass die Hayes-Bremsen nicht viel taugen. So wie die sich am Sonntag anhörten glaub ich das gerne ohne sie gefahren zu sein.




Hayes bremsen taugen nichts ? -Seit mindestens 1999, manches ändert sich nie, ist auch irgendwie beruhigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob in der Testgruppe auch jemand war, der eine gänzlich andere Meinung hat, also also einziger zb das Setup XY bevorzugt hat o.ä.


Es waren sich bei uns auch alle einig, dass das Magurafahrwerk - unabhängig von der elektronischen Verstellung - richtig mies war, der neue Schwalbe NN gut ist, der Rahmen sich steif anfühlt und das RS Fahrwerk ein sehr sehr guter Kompromiss ist.
Nicht einig waren sich alle außerdem mit der Manitou Gabel, einige fanden sie schlicht schlechter als die Pike, andere fanden sie anders/besser.
Die neuen Magura Bremsen haben einige vom Hocker gehauen, andere fanden sie ok. Formula und Hayes fand niemand gut.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die 11-Fach Bandbreite allen ausgereicht hat.
Und bei dem Rahmen waren sich bei uns schlicht alle einig, dass er bergab sau spaßig zu fahren ist, und bergauf ebenso gut geht.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Faktor Zeit und Geld sind, die beide in der Bikebranche selten, und noch seltener zusammen anzutreffen sind. Wenn ich das neulich richtig gelesen habe sollen die ersten Serienmuster beim Festival in Riva stehen. Also Anfang Mai. Das sind noch 27 Wochen. Schaffbar, aber nicht wenn man noch zwei Schleifen mit großen Probandengruppen zieht, vor allem nicht weil in dem relevanten Zeitraum der Winter dazwischen pfuscht...



Weiß ich alles. Unter diesen Bedingungen sollte man die "Tests" aber auch nicht zu wichtig nehmen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das habe ich sinngemäß woanders auch schon geschrieben. Man sollte sich aber zur generellen Problematik nicht auch noch zusätzliche Einflussfaktoren schaffen, die eher mit Psychologie als mit Fahrrädern zu tun haben.
> Mindern könnte man diese Faktoren mit Blindtests (man verrät dem Fahrer nicht, was er unter dem Hintern hat), einer Separierung der verschiedenen Fahrer voneinander bis die Testbögen ausgefüllt sind sowie die Auswahl der Testfahrer aus einer sehr großen Gruppe nach dem Zufallsprinzip.



Natürlich ist alles mögliche Theoretisch möglich. Nur kann das hier im Projekt realistisch alles gemacht werden? Du musst mal den Aufwand betrachteten und was dieser tatsächlich unterm Strich bringt.
Man geht natürlich mit Ansichten und vielleicht auch schon Favoriten oder auch schlechten Meinungen über Produkte und Eigenschaften in so einen Test. Die Ruhen auf bisherigen Erfahrungen und die hat denke ich jeder.
Dennoch heißt das nicht, dass man den tatsächlich Sachstand nicht bemerken kann.

Ich gebe dir mal ein paar Beispiele, wie das bei mir persönlich war: Ich bin in den Test beispielsweise rein gegangen mit der Meinung: Das bike ist viel zu lang, vor allem im Reach. Dachte m ist schon lang und hatte Zweifel ob ich l überhaupt gut fahren kann. Nachdem ich auf dem ersten Bike gefahren war, dachte ich nur, passt ja super, wie angegossen und wendig ist´s auch, dann passt ja m doch gut. 2 Minuten später hatte ich erst festgestellt in kurzer Unterhaltung mit dem Nebenherfahrenden, dass ich L fahre. Das ist nur eine, der Überraschungen.
Ähnliche gab es bei Fahrwerken. Heimliche Favoriten (Fromula, CCDB) enttäuschten mehr oder weniger, manche Skepsis bestätigte sich (Magura Fahwerk), andere anfängliche positive Überraschungen (Parkplatztest und Auffahrt mit Fox 34) kippten komplett ins Gegenteil und auch große Skepsis ((nach der Magura-Enttäuschung auf DT Swiss: "schon wieder so ein kleines Leichtbauding") wurde komplett weggefegt und wich Begeisterung. Klar hat man sich schon mal vorher was gedacht, aber mit ein bischen Offenheit, kann ein Test auch gute Aussagen bringen.

Also ganz so für die Katz sind die Eindrücke - denke ich - nicht. Ein Fahrtest wird aber immer Subjektiv sein, dass liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Ein Wort noch zur "Testcrew" in Finale. Die wurden jetzt gerne als DH-lastig hingestellt.
Das stimmt so meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Oncle C ist ein echter "Racer-typ". War der älteste, aber vielleicht dennoch der fiteste. Er fährt Enduro und DH Rennen seit Jahrzehnten. Dass der Mann aber kein Bikepark-fahrer ist, das sieht man auf den ersten Blick.
Waldbauernbub ist eine echter Tourenbiker. Ordentliche Berge vor der Haustür macht der auf seinen Touren richtig Höhenmeter.
Plumpssack ist auch breit aufgestellt. Der fährt Wochenends wohl viel anspruchsvolle Touren. Gerne auch Enduro. Er ist aber auch mal im Park unterwegs und weiß auch wie man Hügel springt.
Ebenfalls breit aufgestellt ist Bommelmaster. Der ist selbst im besitz eines Banshee Spitfire Trailbikes und damit einem Rad, das zumindest in eine ähnliche Richtung abzielt wie das ICB.
Ich selbst hab mich in der Jugend an Trial und Street versucht, hab Freeride und DH gemacht, bin Hügel gesprungen, nebenbei immer Tour gefahren (ein paar Jahre auch nur ausschließlich) hab Uphillrennen, CC-rennen, Slalomrennen, ... gemacht und fahr derzeit am liebsten mein Enduro und denke mir oft es ist eigentlich etwas zu dick und zu schwerfällig. Gelegentlich fahr ich auch mal noch in einen Park (wohlgemerkt immer mit anderem Bike, mein Enduro hat und wird nie einen Park sehen)
Es war also keine Gruppe von Downhillern, die da gefahren ist. Was denfinitiv aber auch der Fall war: Alle wussten wie man flott bergab fährt und konnten das Gas stehen lassen. Wenn man das mit DH-lastig verbindet, dann ist´s vielleicht so.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Du siehst ja selbst, wo die Schwierigkeit u.a. liegt, wenn du schreibst, dass dir ursprünglich schon der m Rahmen zu lang war und du dich dann auf einem L Rahmen wohl fühlst, so stellt sich doch gleich die Frage, wie ein reach mit +10 oder 20 mm dann aussehe oder ein Lenkwinkel mit -1 oder 2° oder Kettenstreben mit plus 10 oder 20 mm... Das meinte ich mit diesen Mikroschritten. 
beim Fahrwerk ist es halt auch so: DT-Swiss schickte scheinbar einen Servicemenschen, Cane Creek nicht. Letztlich könnte man einfach mal in den Raum werfen, dass ihr nicht die zeit und Ressourcen hattet, den Cane Creek mal richtig einzustellen. Ist auch nachvollziehbar, weil andere damit Tage oder Wochen verbringen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich ist das im Fall CCDB so. Hab ich auch schon mehr als 1mal geschrieben. Allerdings ist das auch eine Philosophie-Frage des Herstellers. Die einen passen mit Tunes möglichst gut an. Die anderen setzen auf ihre große Variabiliät (und schicken dann nicht mal Volumespacer mit). Ich würde deswegen nie behaupten CCDB ist schlecht. Er war schlichtweg vor Ort nicht anpassbar (und ich habe auf Grund der sehr großen Kammer zumindest ein bischen die Sorge, dass er das ist, aber das ist muss nicht stimmen).

DT hat auch keinen geschickt. Auf Grund der EWS waren halt einige Firmen vor Ort.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja, schon klar. Mir geht es um die Problematik, dass solche Aktion immer vielleicht nicht mal so sehr einer Entwicklung dienen, sondern mehr einer Absicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem cane creek klingt für mich spanisch, eher nach nem Defekt als komplett falscher Grundabstimmung.

"Unser" Hinterbau ist schön progressiv, ausreichend um ihn problemlos mit nem Coildämpfer zu fahren. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau ist sehr niedrig (130mm Federweg aus 57mm Hub!), also müsste auch der Einstellbereich der Druckstufen weit genug gewesen sein (oder war der für nen Hinterbau mit unter 2:1 gedacht?)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Die Druckstufe hilft aber alles nix wenn die Luftkammer zu groß ist und das Ding stumpf durchrauscht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Oktober 2014)

Vorschlag zur Güte: ich nehmen mir für den CC noch einmal etwas  Zeit und werde ihn entsprechend umbauen und testen. Ich glaube, cih darf es vorwegnehmen: Der CC spielt in der Abstimmung zum ICB keine tragende Rolle und wird erst für weitere Modele wieder interessant, somit haben wir also noch ausreichend Zeit.
gruß, Basti


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob in der Testgruppe auch jemand war, der eine gänzlich andere Meinung hat, also also einziger zb das Setup XY bevorzugt hat o.ä.



Größere Abweichungen gab´s eigentlich nicht, was ich auch überraschend fand, da Fahrstil und persönlicher Geschmack sich doch deutlich Unterschied. Vollkommene Einigkeit gab es vor allem bei den eher als schlecht bewerteten Teilen.
Auch bei den eher in der Mitte der Bewertung befindlichen Teile war keiner dabei, der die dann richtig schlecht oder doch sehr weit vorne gesehen hat. Schwierig wird´s eher bei den Teilen die ganz oben gesehen werden. Der Grund ist, dass das Niveau dieser Teile sehr hoch ist und die Unterschiede nicht sehr groß. Das sind dann eher Unterschiede in der Charakteristik der Teile, die man eigentlich nicht wirklich mit besser oder schlechter bewerten kann, nur mit hier und da etwas anders und dem einen liegt dies halt mehr, dem anderen etwas anderes.
Wie Plumpssack oben auch geschrieben hat. Er fand die Guide RS Bremse super und die beste, ich fand die Magura MT5 besser. Das ist aber auf sehr hohem Nieveau gemeckert. Beides sind hervorragende Bremsen und ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn eine Guide RS Bremse ans bike kommt. Ich würde auch beide Bremsen auf der Stelle gegen die Shimano an meinem Enduro tauschen.  Ja, so gut sind die.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Halt eine Ausnahme ist mir eingefallen: die 200mm Moveloc Stütze.
Die einen finden den Verstellbereich und damit die Stüzte super, ich z.B. fand sie auf Grund des mir viel zu großen Verstellbereichs und keiner Möglichkeit sie passend "zwischenzurastern" doch eher schrecklich. Für mich Fahrgefühl wie Affe auf dem Schleifstein, weil viel zu tief im DH und mir fehlte mein Sattel zur Führung (der dann gefühlt auf Schienbeinnievau war). War halt entweder viel zu hoch, oder viel zu tief. Die 150mm Reverb war da mein klarer Favorite. Zudem gefiel einzelnen dann noch das deutliche Einrasten der Moveloc in ihre Höhenstufen, für mich fühlte sich das im Vergleich mit der seidigen Funkion einer Reverb eigentlich nur "billig" an.
Das war aber wohl das einzige Teil, wo es die Meinung so deutlich auseinander ging.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Druckstufe hilft aber alles nix wenn die Luftkammer zu groß ist und das Ding stumpf durchrauscht.




Wie soll das möglich sein? Ein Luftdämpfer wie der DBInline wird ja kaum eine degressive der gänzlich lineare Feder haben. Ist ja auch nicht möglich. Mid support kann theoretisch fehlen (Beim DBInline wohl kaum), das wohl, aber dann hast du noch immer eine Endprogression.
Hattet ihr mal die HSC komplett zu gemacht?


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie soll das möglich sein? Ein Luftdämpfer wie der DBInline wird ja kaum eine degressive der gänzlich lineare Feder haben. Ist ja auch nicht möglich. Mid support kann theoretisch fehlen (Beim DBInline wohl kaum), das wohl, aber dann hast du noch immer eine Endprogression.
> Hattet ihr mal die HSC komplett zu gemacht?


Hatte ich schon paar mal geschrieben. Weil erst gar nichts ging hab ich zwei Volume Spacer aus dem Vivid Air eingebaut (mehr passende waren nicht da), dann sowohl Low- als auch Highspeed Druckstufe komplett zugedreht und nur 10-15% Sag gehabt. Hat sich miserabel gefahren und ist dennoch bei 30-40cm Absatz komplett hart durchgeschlagen.
Die Dämpfung ging spürbar und auch die Verstellung war sehr deutlich zu spüren. Die Lufkammer ist einfach viel zu groß gewesen. Da die "Spacerkammer" schon 1/4 - 1/3 zu war mit den Vividspacern und die Spacer jetzt auch keinen Himmel-weiten Unterschiede machen, habe ich etwas Zweifel, ob das mit dem Dämpfer hinhaut.
Aber was nützt das Spekulieren, der Basti probiert´s aus. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Du hast anscheinend noch nichts mit verschiedenen Luftkammergrößen zu tun gehabt. Je größer die Kammer desto flacher die Kennlinie, weil du das Luftvolumen im Verhältnis nichtmehr so stark komprimieren kannst weil im eingefederten Zustand einfach noch mehr Volumen "über" bleibt. Und das führt dann dazu dass der Dämpfer trotz richtigem SAG durchrauscht und zu tief im Federweg hängt. 
Deshalb ist beim Monarch+ mit großer Kammer in meinem ICB 1 die Zusatzkammer ca. 2/3 zugespacert. Ohne Spacer schlug der schon an ner Bordsteinkante durch.
Du kannst zwar versuchen mit der Dämpfung dagegen zu arbeiten, damit kaschierst du aber nur die Symptome nicht die Ursache. Und meisten fährt es sich dann trotzdem Kacke weil die Dämpfung viel zu Straff wird.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Bordsteinkante vielleicht nicht, aber ansonsten stimmt´s. Hab auch halb voll mit Spacern inzwischen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Trotzdem komisch, weil die Druckstufe bei den DB Dämpfern eigentlich sehr stark einstellbar ist.

Hatte übrigens auch mal gedacht, dass die Verkleinerung des Volumens bei meinem Reign die Lösung ist. Letztlich aber war es eine harte HSC, die die Lösung war. Dadurch fahre ich jetzt wieder eine große Luftkammer, was halt in meinem Fall brauchbaren Sag somit gute Federwegsausnutzung bringt.

Hattet ihr dann an den DebonAir Dämpfern auch brav viele Spacer verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

In den DebonAir-dämpfern (wir sind mehrere gefahren) waren wenig Spacer. Der hat aber eine ganz andere Charkterisik von der Luftkammer.
Gegenüber dem Monrach Plus HV hat er nur ein Minimal größeres Volumen in der Hauptkammer. Das besondere (und der Vorteil) des Debon liegt in der sehr großen Negativkammer. Dadurch ist er am Beginn linearer und sackt gegenüber anderen Luftdämpfern, die am Anfang degressiv sind, quasi von Beginn an weniger durch. Dadurch hat er auch eine schönere nicht so durchhängende Kurve und steht stabiler in seinem Sag.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...gegenüber anderen Luftdämpfern, die am Anfang degressiv sind...


Jetzt brat mir doch einer nen Storch.
Kannst Du bitte erklären, wie eine Luftfeder eine degressive Kennlinie besitzen kann?


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Erster Teil ist degressiv, dann (je nach Volumen) sehr flach linear (was auch eher zu dursacken führt) und erst dann kommt die Progression. Wie die kommt ist auch beeinflußbar durch das Lufvolumen, das Volumen der zusatzkammer (die gespacert werden kann) und der Verbindungsbohrung von Luftkammer zur Zusatzkammer. Das ist auch eine Wissenschaft für sich. Das degressive am Anfang liegt zu guten Teil an den Dichtungen und dem Losbrechmoment. Das wird ja durch die Negativkammer verringert. Oft sind die aber sehr klein. Beim Debon ist die größer und hat dadurch einen etwas weiter reichenden Effekt, da auch die quasi weniger progressiv arbeitet.
Weiß nicht, wie ich´s sonst besser erklären soll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich find die Erklärung ziemlich gut.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich, was Du meinst.
Degressiv ist aber einfach nicht der richtige Begriff, da das der Definition des Drucks nicht entsprechen würde.

Am Anfang arbeitet die Negativkammer degressiv gegen die stets progressive Positivkammer, bis sie irgendwann wirkungslos wird. Da die Kraft der Negativkammer mit steigendem Hub abnimmt wird die Gesamtkennlinie auch immer progressiv sein.

Das zeigt auch das Diagramm, eine degressive Federkennlinie würde anders verlaufen, nämlich durchhängen.


----------



## Kharne (23. Oktober 2014)

Tun sie doch sehr schön?


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

Solche Kennlinien gehen meiner Meinung nach bei einer Luftfeder nur, wenn man mit einem wegabhängigem Volumen arbeiten würde oder bei frei skalierten Achsen.

So sieht sieht die Kennlinie einer doppelten Feder (jeweils mit Negativfeder) aus, geklaut aus dem Bioniconforum:




Dabei sind die vechiedenen Druckpaarungen für beide Federn uninteressant. Die graue Linie ist in etwa das, was ich von einer normalen Luftfeder erwarte.
Das vorher gezeigte Diagramm würde ich einem Hinterbau zuordnen aber niemals einer Luftfeder mit Negativfeder.


----------



## Seneca02 (23. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Dabei sind die vechiedenen Druckpaarungen für beide Federn uninteressant. Die graue Linie ist in etwa das, was ich von einer normalen Luftfeder erwarte.
> Das vorher gezeigte Diagramm würde ich einem Hinterbau zuordnen aber niemals einer Luftfeder mit Negativfeder.



Ja das sehe ich genauso, physikalisch ist das erste gezeigte Bild Schwachsinn, denn es gilt immer noch das allgemeine Gasgesetz...


----------



## trailproof (23. Oktober 2014)

Vorne die Pike oder die Formula 35. Hinten in dem Fall den DT Dämpfer. Soll ja ein leichtes verspieltes Trailbike werden. Die Formula fährt sich super und fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht nach weniger Federweg an. Da ist meine Pike viel bockiger. Und hinten will ich ja gerade Feedback und was für verspielte Fahrweise. Bei so einem Trailbike brauchts glaub ich keinen Piggyback... Da fetzt man ja mehr im Trailcenter-, Cross Country- Style auf und ab und hat selten 1000hm Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das Diagramm genommen um zu begründen, was ich meine. Das ist übrigens von Cane Creek.

Das Bionicon-Diagramm passt aber auch nicht zu einem Dämpfer. Es bezieht sich auf eine Federgabel, die locker den doppelten bis dreifachen Hub hat, wie der Dämpfer über den wir reden. Da ist das Verhältnis von Hub  und dem Bereich in dem eine Negativ-luftfeder-wirken kann, noch eine ganz andere. Auch das Thema Reibung und Dichtung ist etwas anders an der Gabel und das ist ja verantwortlich für das Durchsacken der Kurve.

Das kommt vom Verlauf wahrscheinlich der Realität am Dämpfer recht nahe (Ja ist auch kein Fahrraddämpfer):









Das zweite Diagramm mit Federrate zu Hub zeigt das Durchsacken eigentlich noch viel besser.


----------



## H.B.O (23. Oktober 2014)

jetzt versteh ich endlich, warum ein progressiv - linearer hinterbau bei einem luftdämpfer gut funktioniert (+ evtl. am ende etwas progression)


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2014)

trailproof schrieb:


> Die Formula fährt sich super und fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht nach weniger Federweg an. Da ist meine Pike viel bockiger.



Ich frage mich ob Formula bei der Gabel irgendwie riesige Toleranzen (falsche Ölmengen?) hat. Oft hört man richtig Gutes über sie, die in Finale fand ich extrem bockig und ich glaube die hat da auch sonst keinen umgehauen..
Ich find die Pike ist die komfortabelste Gabel, mit der Mattoc bin ich bei ca. 15-20% Sag mit straffer Druckstufe gefühlt am schnellsten. Ich hatte mit der Manitou wenns richtig schnell wurde spürbar mehr Traktion, muss dann aber auch aktiver gefahren werden/ist anstrengender als die Pike. Wenn man die Mattoc allerdings komfortabel abstimmen will sackt sie mir zu sehr durch.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hab das Diagramm genommen um zu begründen, was ich meine. Das ist übrigens von Cane Creek.


Da zeigt sich doch ganz gut, wie in der Werbung gelogen wird.


> Das Bionicon-Diagramm passt aber auch nicht zu einem Dämpfer. Es bezieht sich auf eine Federgabel, die locker den doppelten bis dreifachen Hub hat, wie der Dämpfer über den wir reden. Da ist das Verhältnis von Hub  und dem Bereich in dem eine Negativ-luftfeder-wirken kann, noch eine ganz andere. Auch das Thema Reibung und Dichtung ist etwas anders an der Gabel und das ist ja verantwortlich für das Durchsacken der Kurve.


Ob Gabel oder Heckfederung ist ziemlich egal. Nochmal: die Physik macht es recht schwer, eine über den Federweg sinkende Federrate mit einer Luftfeder zu erreichen. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Die Positivkammer hat immer eine progressive Kennlinie, egal wie groß das Volumen ist.
Die Negativfeder wirkt über den Federweg degressiv der Positivkammer entgegen, da andersrum belastet. Ab dem Punkt, an dem die Kammern im Gleichgewicht sind wirkt die Negativkammer mit dem entstehenden Unterdruck progressiv gegen die Positivkammer wenn es nicht irgendwo noch einen Druckausgleich gibt.

Nun ist die Positivkammer deutlich größer als die Negativkammer deshalb überwiegt deren Einfluss auf die Federrate.

Addiert man beide Kurven im Kopf kann im günstigsten Fall eine teilweise lineare Kurve herauskommen aber niemals eine Degressive. Für diese Erkenntnis muss man nicht studiert haben. Es reicht, wenn man in der Kindheit Luftballons aufgepustet hat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das alles nicht richtig  erklärt ist, wie ist die korrekte physikalische Erklärung dafür dass der progressiv ausgelegte Hinterbau meines ICB mit großer Kammer eifach fast bis Anschlag durchrauscht wen ich einen kleineren Hüpfer mache, aber gut arbeitet wenn ich die Zusatzkammer um 2/3 verkleinere.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nicht richtig  erklärt ist, wie ist die korrekte physikalische Erklärung dafür dass der progressiv ausgelegte Hinterbau meines ICB mit großer Kammer eifach fast bis Anschlag durchrauscht wen ich einen kleineren Hüpfer mache, aber gut arbeitet wenn ich die Zusatzkammer um 2/3 verkleinere.


Ganz einfach: 
Mit großer Kammer ist bei Dir die Federrate über den gesamten Weg zu gering, also Aufpumpen. Damit verschiebst Du die Federkennlinie nach oben. Allerdings wirst Du damit in die Progressionsfalle laufen und den nutzbaren Federweg verringern, vermutlich auch noch den Negativfederweg. Natürlich kannst Du auch die Druckstufe noch zuballern, damit wird das Einfedern stärker abgebremst.

Mit dem durch Spacer verringerten Totvolumen wird die Progression stärker über den Federweg. Die Kennlinie wird gestaucht. Du kannst niedrigere Drücke fahren und den vollen Federweg nutzen. 

Was Du aber beschreibst ist nicht die Federkennlinie sondern die Kennlinie, die sich aus Hinterbaukinematik und Federkennlinie ergibt. Dazu kommen dann noch Fahrhaltung und Gewicht des Fahrers. Es macht in der Tat einen Unterschied ob jemand starr auf dem Sattel sitzt oder auf dem Lenker hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich doch ganz gut, wie in der Werbung gelogen wird.
> Ob Gabel oder Heckfederung ist ziemlich egal. Nochmal: die Physik macht es recht schwer, eine über den Federweg sinkende Federrate mit einer Luftfeder zu erreichen. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab.
> Die Positivkammer hat immer eine progressive Kennlinie, egal wie groß das Volumen ist.
> Die Negativfeder wirkt über den Federweg degressiv der Positivkammer entgegen, da andersrum belastet. Ab dem Punkt, an dem die Kammern im Gleichgewicht sind wirkt die Negativkammer mit dem entstehenden Unterdruck progressiv gegen die Positivkammer wenn es nicht irgendwo noch einen Druckausgleich gibt.
> ...



Nur betrachtest du bei all dem etwas ganz wesentliches nicht: Haft und Gleitreibung und zu einem gewissen Teil sogar die Verformung der Dichtung.
Erst durch die das plötzliche Überwinden der Haftreibung entsteht ein guter Teil des Durchsackens. Bei alten Lufdämpfern gab´s direkt nach dem losbrechen tatsächlich sogar fallende Kurven.
Interessant ist das ganze, aber wirklich praxisrelevant hier jetzt auch nicht. Weiß nicht, ob wir das noch weiter diskutieren sollten...


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob wir das noch weiter diskutieren sollten...



DAS frage ich mich allerdings schon länger


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nur betrachtest du bei all dem etwas ganz wesentliches nicht: Haft und Gleitreibung und zu einem gewissen Teil sogar die Verformung der Dichtung.
> Erst durch die das plötzliche Überwinden der Haftreibung entsteht ein guter Teil des Durchsackens. Bei alten Lufdämpfern gab´s direkt nach dem losbrechen tatsächlich sogar fallende Kurven.
> Interessant ist das ganze, aber wirklich praxisrelevant hier jetzt auch nicht. Weiß nicht, ob wir das noch weiter diskutieren sollten...


Diese Reibung musst Du aber an jedem Punkt der Kurve überwinden, also auch wenn Du im Negativfederweg stehst und dann weiter einfedern willst. Deshalb ist das für die Federrate nicht wirklich von Bedeutung. So gesehen würde keine Kurve entstehen sondern eine Fläche zwischen zwei Kurven, abhängig vom jeweils genutzten Federweg ab dem Punkt an dem man gerade im Federweg steht. Aber Du hast recht, das führt etwas weit am Thema vorbei


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob Formula bei der Gabel irgendwie riesige Toleranzen (falsche Ölmengen?) hat. Oft hört man richtig Gutes über sie, die in Finale fand ich extrem bockig und ich glaube die hat da auch sonst keinen umgehauen..
> Ich find die Pike ist die komfortabelste Gabel, mit der Mattoc bin ich bei ca. 15-20% Sag mit straffer Druckstufe gefühlt am schnellsten. Ich hatte mit der Manitou wenns richtig schnell wurde spürbar mehr Traktion, muss dann aber auch aktiver gefahren werden/ist anstrengender als die Pike. Wenn man die Mattoc allerdings komfortabel abstimmen will sackt sie mir zu sehr durch.



Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Ich fand die Formula tatsächlich ziemlich gut. Sie ist etwas sportlich straffer im ersten Teil der Federung als beispielsweise eine Pike, aber das hat mir sehr gefallen und macht einen lineareren Eindruck.
Den einzigen Punkt den ich an der Gabel bemängeln muss, ist dass sie bergab plötzlich bei kurzen schnellen mittleren oder größeren Schlägen etwas hängen geblieben ist. Die kamen hart durch, weil plötzlich sehr viel Federweg genutzt wurde. Das Problem liegt nicht in der Progression (die passt sonst echt gut) sondern darin, dass da zu wenig Highspeeddämpfung da war.
Wenn man den Druckstufenshimstack im Highspeedbereich etwas straffer machen würde, wäre die Gabel echt richtig gut. Zwar kein Komfortwunder, aber super für sportliche Fahrer. Glaube das könnte man auch selbst umbasteln. Ab Werk ist´s aber etwas zu schwach gedämpft.


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Ich fand die Formula tatsächlich ziemlich gut. Sie ist etwas sportlich straffer im ersten Teil der Federung als beispielsweise eine Pike, aber das hat mir sehr gefallen und macht einen lineareren Eindruck.
> Den einzigen Punkt den ich an der Gabel bemängeln muss, ist dass sie bergab plötzlich bei kurzen schnellen mittleren oder größeren Schlägen etwas hängen geblieben ist. Die kamen hart durch, weil plötzlich sehr viel Federweg genutzt wurde. Das Problem liegt nicht in der Progression (die passt sonst echt gut) sondern darin, dass da zu wenig Highspeeddämpfung da war.
> Wenn man den Druckstufenshimstack im Highspeedbereich etwas straffer machen würde, wäre die Gabel echt richtig gut. Zwar kein Komfortwunder, aber super für sportliche Fahrer. Glaube das könnte man auch selbst umbasteln. Ab Werk ist´s aber etwas zu schwach gedämpft.


Muss man garnicht basteln, Formula bietet von Haus aus drei verschieden Tunes an, dieser wird eine oben im Satellit gewechselt. Wer die Gabel nachrüstet, kann sich einen Tune aussuchen...


----------



## Eisbein (23. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn das alles nicht richtig  erklärt ist, wie ist die korrekte physikalische Erklärung dafür dass der progressiv ausgelegte Hinterbau meines ICB mit großer Kammer eifach fast bis Anschlag durchrauscht wen ich einen kleineren Hüpfer mache, aber gut arbeitet wenn ich die Zusatzkammer um 2/3 verkleinere.


also das problem hab ich nicht. selbst bei 30% nicht...

Ich glaube ihr, @foreigner @slowbeat , redet ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Der eine spricht von der reinen Federkennlinie, ohne die anderen einflüsse zu berücksichtigen, der andere redet vom praxis-ist-system mit reibung, dämpfung und allen anderen komponenten. Da ist weder was falsch noch richtig. es sind nur einfach zwei unterschiedlich komplexe systeme die ihr betrachtet.


----------



## felixh. (23. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, so kurze Vorbauten, und der Reach ist ja auch schon auf der kurzen Seite (solange die Größen nicht nochmal überdacht werden)...

Nicht ganz verständlich für mich. 450mm Reach beim M, dann ein 30mm Vorbau, und meinetwegen halt ein 67er Lenkwinkel (änderbar für alle via Angleset) - und dann hätte man ein innovatives Bike von der Geo her. Aber so ists halt wieder die 10mm hier, 1° da.... Wenn man schon merk ein Faktor wird besser, warum dann nicht durchprobieren bis man das Optimum erreicht? 

Aber das Problem ist glaube ich sogar gewollt. So ist nach 2-3 Jahren einfach ein Rahmen veraltet und man kann einen neuen verkaufen...


Man schaue sich nurs Chris Porters Bikes an (5xx Reach, 63° Lenkwinkel am Trailbike, usw) - und der geht halt genau den Trial and Error Weg. Was schneller ist wird solange nochmal vergrößert/verkleinert bis es halt in die Gegenrichtung umschlägt...
Komisch dass mit Mondraker sich eine kleine Firma kontroverse Bikes leisten kann... Es sind eigentlich viel mehr die großen Firmen du zu starr sind und nur reagieren, nicht agieren...


----------



## SebT-Rex (23. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Hmm, so kurze Vorbauten, und der Reach ist ja auch schon auf der kurzen Seite (solange die Größen nicht nochmal überdacht werden)...
> 
> Nicht ganz verständlich für mich. 450mm Reach beim M, dann ein 30mm Vorbau, und meinetwegen halt ein 67er Lenkwinkel (änderbar für alle via Angleset) - und dann hätte man ein innovatives Bike von der Geo her. Aber so ists halt wieder die 10mm hier, 1° da.... Wenn man schon merk ein Faktor wird besser, warum dann nicht durchprobieren bis man das Optimum erreicht?
> 
> ...


Ich denke, Mondraker hat seine Nische gefunden und bedient diese. Aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass alle anderen Firmen (ob groß oder klein) lahmarschig sind und keine Räder bauen können. Man muss schon sehr speziell sein und einen gewissen Fahrstil pflegen, um diese Extremwerte zu mögen (meine Meinung). 
Für unser Bike halte ich diesen Weg für absolut falsch und zum Glück sind wir weit davon entfernt, ob das ICB jetzt ein grad flacher wird oder nicht. Wir werden die Anglesets verbauen und testen, dann schauen wir weiter. Das Gute ist: es wird keiner sehen, ob ein Angleset verbaut ist oder nicht...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Auch große Firmen bewegen sich. Das neue Giant Reign ist so ein Beispiel.


----------



## felixh. (23. Oktober 2014)

aber das ist noch deutlich kürzer als Dune und Foxy.... - aber egal, das ist hier Off Topic..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja klar, da fehlt es um einiges. 
So radikal wie Mondraker ist niemand.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Man kann auch ernsthaft bezweifeln ob radikal gut ist. Insbesondere noch für den Einsatz.
Ich saß nur einmal auf einem Dune. Wahrscheinlich zu kurz um sich daran wirklich zu gewöhnen, aber nach dem Eindruck hätte ich da auch keine Lust drauf. Ich fand´s gar nicht gut.
Dagegen setzt man sich auf ein ICB und fühlt sich sofort Pudelwohl und kann vom ersten Meter an richtig Gas geben. Das sagt für mich eigentlich schon alles aus, vor allem für ein Bike was nicht für den Kampf um Sekunden gebaut sein soll, sondern leicht zu fahren und verspielt sein soll. Da passt das für mich wenig, wenn einem das Bike eine bestimmte Fahrposition und eine spezielle Fahrweise aufdoktriniert. Und das machen diese Extrem-Geos auf alle Fälle, das ICB lässt aber tatsächlich alle möglichen Fahrweisen zu.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Bin aber echt mal gespannt, was heute Abend raus kommt und in welche Richtung es eher geht.
Vermute mal Rock Shox wird gut vertreten sein. Spannend finde ich, ab solche echt gute Alternativen wie Marzocchi 053 oder Mattoc Pro dabei sind.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal Zocchi oder RS für die IBC-Edition, Fox für Highend und DT für günstig. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. Das günstige dann noch mit 2-Fach und eher leichten AM-Reifen, dann ist auch was für die Teurer/AM-Fraktion dabei denen das Bike "zu Enduro" ist.


----------



## discordius (24. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Zocchi oder RS für die IBC-Edition, Fox für Highend und DT für günstig. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. Das günstige dann noch mit 2-Fach und eher leichten AM-Reifen, dann ist auch was für die Teurer/AM-Fraktion dabei denen das Bike "zu Enduro" ist.



Für DT spricht für mich neben dem Preis vor allem das Gewicht. Damit ließe sich eine nette Light-Variante aufbauen. Dann aber auf jeden Fall 1x11 und auch sonst leichte Teile. Und den Rahmen bitte auch aus Carbon


----------



## Vinse86 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal aus Neugier. Die meisten Testfahrer waren ja wohl total begeistert vom Procore System. Hattet ihr auch die Chance den 2015 Nobby Nic zu testen? Kommentare zum Reifen? Hab gestern ein Review gelesen, das meinte der Reifen sei nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen (im positiven Sinne).

Schöne WE!


----------



## help (24. Oktober 2014)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Neugier. Die meisten Testfahrer waren ja wohl total begeistert vom Procore System. Hattet ihr auch die Chance den 2015 Nobby Nic zu testen? Kommentare zum Reifen? Hab gestern ein Review gelesen, das meinte der Reifen sei nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen (im positiven Sinne).
> 
> Schöne WE!


Es wurde ausschließlich der 2015er NobbyNic gefahren(zumindest in Finale), in den einzelnen Fahrberichten steht dazu meist auch was.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Procore sind nur wenige gefahren. Da hatten wir nur ein Bike am zweiten Tag, das auf Procore war.

Der neue Nobbi Nic in 2,35 Trailstar war aber auf allen bikes am Hinterrad. Ich fand den echt richtig gut. Wahrscheinlich ist er auf "waldigerem" Geläuf noch besser. Finale war ja vor allem trocken, hart und steinig. Paar andere Trails sind wir auch gefahren, die muss man dort aber eher suchen.
Der Seitenhalt ist sehr gut und berechenbar. Viel besser wie bei einem Hans Dampf zum Beispiel. Angeblich soll er gut rollen. Das konnten wir jetzt nicht so genau beurteilen weil wir vorne Magic Mary Vert Star drauf hatten. Aber der Punkt alleine sagt schon viel aus. Die Kombination hat gut gepasst und der Nobbi war dem MM nicht total unterlegen, wie man eigentlich vermuten würde.
Nobbi Nic in Trailstar vorne und hinten würde ich mir daher tatsächlich auch für´s Serienrad wünschen. Traktion sicher nicht weit weg oder sogar auf dem gleichen Niveau von manchem Enduro Reifen, aber rollt gut und ist leicht.
Übermäßig Platten gab´s auch nicht. Ich hatte einen vorne am MM, Bommelmaster hatte einen hinten am NN, von mehr weiß ich nicht. Ich hab blöd bei hohem Tempo seitlich einem Felsen geschnitten und bei BommeMaster war´s auf einem sehr steinigen Trail. Also, war nichts ungewöhnliches. Beide Platten waren recht kleine Löcher im Schlauch. Die Tubless (nicht Procore) aufgebauten Räder mit den gleichen Reifen hatten keine Platten oder Luftverlust.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Es wurde ausschließlich der 2015er NobbyNic gefahren(zumindest in Finale), in den einzelnen Fahrberichten steht dazu meist auch was.


Ne nur hinten. Vorne eine Magic Mary "First Ride". War Magic Mary mit der einfachen, leichten Karkasse, aber in Vert Star Mischung. Gibt´s so nicht im Handel. Für die teils steinigen Finale-Trails war ein etwas "satterer" Reifen vorne schon sinnvoll. Außerdem wurde kurzfristig entschieden Einheitsreifen zu verbauen und Schwalbe hat da wohl auch sehr flexibel mit Reifen ausgeholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man kann auch ernsthaft bezweifeln ob radikal gut ist. Insbesondere noch für den Einsatz.
> Ich saß nur einmal auf einem Dune. Wahrscheinlich zu kurz um sich daran wirklich zu gewöhnen, aber nach dem Eindruck hätte ich da auch keine Lust drauf. Ich fand´s gar nicht gut.
> Dagegen setzt man sich auf ein ICB und fühlt sich sofort Pudelwohl und kann vom ersten Meter an richtig Gas geben.




Wegen des Verlassens der Komfortzone und so. 

Natürlich kannst du mit dem ICB nie so fahren wie mit einem Mondraker, dazu fehlt dir einfach der reach. 
Was es im Endeffekt bringt, steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen und die Sache unterschätzen. 
Wie du schreibst - das ICB ist ein konservativer, ausgewogener Kompromiss. Schwarmintelligenz führt immer zu einem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner. Im Sinne des Risikomanagements vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. 

Ich traue mich zu wetten, dass da eine PIKE rein gewählt wird. Beim Dämpfer wird's schon schwieriger. Monarch Plus zu schwer, eher Monarch RT3? Die meisten werden auf den DBInline stehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich traue mich zu wetten, dass da eine PIKE rein gewählt wird. Beim Dämpfer wird's schon schwieriger. Monarch Plus zu schwer, eher Monarch RT3? Die meisten werden auf den DBInline stehen...



Das RS das Rennen hier bei der Abstimmung macht sollte fast klar sein. Wenns anders kommen würde, würde es mich echt wundern.
Aber den DB Inline sehe ich relativ sehr weit hinten.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das RS das Rennen hier bei der Abstimmung macht sollte fast klar sein. Wenns anders kommen würde, würde es mich echt wundern.
> Aber den DB Inline sehe ich relativ sehr weit hinten.
> 
> G.


Das siehst du richtig, hat Basti gestern Abend schon angedeutet.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Vorschlag zur Güte: ich nehmen mir für den CC noch einmal etwas  Zeit und werde ihn entsprechend umbauen und testen. Ich glaube, cih darf es vorwegnehmen: Der CC spielt in der Abstimmung zum ICB keine tragende Rolle und wird erst für weitere Modele wieder interessant, somit haben wir also noch ausreichend Zeit.
> gruß, Basti



Ich bin gespannt wie Marzocchi abschneidet, da scheinen hier ja auch einige viel drauf zu setzen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja klar, bei den Preisen. 
Mondraker baut in der Billigstausführung des Dune (EUR 2700) doch glatt eine 350 NCR ein. Die muss echt günstig zu haben sein.


----------



## felixh. (24. Oktober 2014)

Halt nur leider nicht Aftermarket. Hätte ja gerne mal den R2D2 Dämpfer für mein Radel... - nur Aftermarket ist der unbezahlbar (>500€ wärhend der Debon Air nur so 340-350€ kostet)...
Schon komisch was Zocchi da aufführt bei den Preisen. Bzw wohl halt noch krasser als Fox beim Preisunterschied...


Ich bin sicher dass hier Pike/Monarch Plus das Rennen machen, wobei grad der R2D2 Dämpfer sich deutlich besser anliest...


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wegen des Verlassens der Komfortzone und so.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du mit dem ICB nie so fahren wie mit einem Mondraker, dazu fehlt dir einfach der reach.
> Was es im Endeffekt bringt, steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt.
> ...



Die Dinger mit superlangem Reach sind eines nicht: Nämlich verspielt. Kleine Kanten abziehen, Bunnyhop, usw. geht viel schwerer, egal wie kurz man den Vorbau macht. Daher würde ich darin gar keinen Vorteil für das Bike sehen.
Und dass diese Forwardrahmen wirklich besser sind, wurde im DH eher widerlegt. Als die Mondraker-Fahrer auf die Geo gegangen sind, gab´s reihenweise Abflüge, weil das Vorderrad wegging. Bis auf einen Fahrer, sind alle Topfahrer auf die kleineren Rahmen und Standard-vorbau gegangen und fahren damit eigentlich sehr durchschnittliche Geos. Auch Gee hat mit extrem langen Fury-Prototpen und superkurzen Vorbauten experimentiert, fährt inzwischen aber wieder Standardrahmen mit 40mm Vorbau. Also, ein Trend, dass es da eine klare Überlegenheit gäbe, kann man wirklich nicht sehen. Im Gegenteil, die meisten WC Siege seit Jahren gehen an Fahrer mit Bikes mit sehr ausbalancierten Geometrien. Trek, Santa Cruz, ... . Aber natürlich ist das alles viel mehr vom Fahrer abhängig. Allerdings optimieren die ihre Bikes schon extrem und derzeit baut da keine Topfahrer in die Richtung superlang und mit extrem kurzen Vorbau. Das wird schon seinen Grund haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (24. Oktober 2014)

Dass mit den Vorbauten war doch ziemlich klar. Mit Klicks nicht unter 30mm. Mit Flats sind 10mm dagegen gut fahrbar...
Und im DH müssens nie bergauf fahren - daher bringt die Forward Geo weniger...


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Dass mit den Vorbauten war doch ziemlich klar. Mit Klicks nicht unter 30mm. Mit Flats sind 10mm dagegen gut fahrbar...
> Und im DH müssens nie bergauf fahren - daher bringt die Forward Geo weniger...


 Verstehe ich nicht: Die schnellvorwärts Geometrie läßt sich nur mit Flatpedalen ordentlich bedienen, aber ich schränke das ICB zu sehr ein, weil ich einen 30er Vorbau mit 780er Lenker vorschlage? komische Entwicklung...
Auch zu der Kombi noch mal meine Erfahrung: Ich empfinde ein Bike mit sehr kurzem Vorbau und breiten Lenker als deutlich weniger nervös , als längere Vorbauten und schmalere Lenker. Liegt einerseits am geringeren Hebel des Vorbaus, aber auch daran, dass mich ein 780er lenker weiter aufspannt und ich dadurch automatisch in die richtige Position (Ellbogen hoch raus) gezwungen werde. Die Position gibt mir mehr Freiheit nach vorne, was sich sowohl im Uphill als auch im Downhill bemerkbar macht... Dafür muss der Rahmen dann zwar entsprechend länger sein, aber ein ICB in L reicht da für meine 180cm vollkommen aus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

Sagt ja niemand, dass das etwas für jeden ist, so wie eine Mattoc auch nicht für jeden ist und eine BOS schon gar nicht. Lässt sich auch einfach lösen, weil es heute ja lange Sattelstützen gibt. Eine Moveloc mit 200 mm Verstellbereich macht nur Sinn, wenn das Sitzrohr kurz ist, dementsprechend ein etwas größerer Fahrer mit kurzem Oberkörper eher zu einem Rahmen mit kleiner Rahmenhöhe greift, gleichzeitig aber umgekehrt ein kleiner Fahrer mit längerem Oberkörper eine Nummer größer Wählen kann.
Das Ganze ist ja auf Fabien Barels Misthaufen gewachsen und wie der das zusammen mit Canyon weiterentwickelt hat, sieht man ja.

In meinem Fall, ich Fahre aktuell 417 mm reach mit 50 mm Vorbau, müssten es bei 30 mm eben 437 mm reach sein, eher etwas mehr, weil mein Rücken etwas flexibler geworden ist. Ich denke mal, bis 450 sollte ich fahren können. Serienmäßig wurde das Bike ja auch mit 70 mm Vorbau ausgeliefert. Und damit sind wir von der Mondraker Geo gar nich tmehr so weit weg. Denn was bisher gemacht wurde: Gleicher reach, kürzerer Vorbau führt auch nur zu aufgeschlagenen Knien.

Mondraker hat auch reagiert. Die Vorbaulänge liegt jetzt mitunter bei 30 mm, die Lenkwinkel wurden wieder steiler.
Ich denke mal, dass man sich auf neue Systeme ein lassen muss, wechseln kann man dann ja noch immer. Die einen fahren halt über's Hinterrad, die anderen über's Vorderrad oder auch neutral. Das macht sich auch bei Gabel und Dämpfer stark bemerkbar. Der eine beschwert sich über eine schlechte Kennlinie und zu wenig Druckstufe, der andere über mangelnde Sensibilität.

Wie so oft gesagt wird: Fahrrad 13 kg, Fahrer 70 kg, Fahrrad 130 mm Federweg, Fahrer 500 mm Federweg, usw, usw.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Oktober 2014)

Glücklicherweise ist in 8h die Stimmungsfrage vorbei, denn noch tiefer reicht die Skala des Barometers fast nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ach was, dann gehen die Diskussionen erst richtig los.


----------



## Vinse86 (24. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner : Danke für den Bericht zum Reifen. Deine Eindrücke lesen sich sehr ähnlich zum Pinkbike Review. Bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit meinen Trailkings aber irgendwann sind die auch runtergefahren =)


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht: Die schnellvorwärts Geometrie läßt sich nur mit Flatpedalen ordentlich bedienen, aber ich schränke das ICB zu sehr ein, weil ich einen 30er Vorbau mit 780er Lenker vorschlage? komische Entwicklung...
> Auch zu der Kombi noch mal meine Erfahrung: Ich empfinde ein Bike mit sehr kurzem Vorbau und breiten Lenker als deutlich weniger nervös , als längere Vorbauten und schmalere Lenker. Liegt einerseits am geringeren Hebel des Vorbaus, aber auch daran, dass mich ein 780er lenker weiter aufspannt und ich dadurch automatisch in die richtige Position (Ellbogen hoch raus) gezwungen werde. Die Position gibt mir mehr Freiheit nach vorne, was sich sowohl im Uphill als auch im Downhill bemerkbar macht... Dafür muss der Rahmen dann zwar entsprechend länger sein, aber ein ICB in L reicht da für meine 180cm vollkommen aus.



Würde dich gerne mal auf ein paar technische Trails mitnehmen, zusammen mit dem 780er Lenker...


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht: Die schnellvorwärts Geometrie läßt sich nur mit Flatpedalen ordentlich bedienen, aber ich schränke das ICB zu sehr ein, weil ich einen 30er Vorbau mit 780er Lenker vorschlage? komische Entwicklung...
> Auch zu der Kombi noch mal meine Erfahrung: Ich empfinde ein Bike mit sehr kurzem Vorbau und breiten Lenker als deutlich weniger nervös , als längere Vorbauten und schmalere Lenker. Liegt einerseits am geringeren Hebel des Vorbaus, aber auch daran, dass mich ein 780er lenker weiter aufspannt und ich dadurch automatisch in die richtige Position (Ellbogen hoch raus) gezwungen werde. Die Position gibt mir mehr Freiheit nach vorne, was sich sowohl im Uphill als auch im Downhill bemerkbar macht... Dafür muss der Rahmen dann zwar entsprechend länger sein, aber ein ICB in L reicht da für meine 180cm vollkommen aus.


Etwas was mit ja eigentlich egal sein könnte, weil mit passt der L Rahmen ja mit 1,80m wunderbar. Aber siehst du nicht ein gewisses Problem bei den Größen im Bezug auf größere Fahrer?
Ich glaube mit über 1,85m wird´s langsam eng auf dem bike, bzw. wäre dann größer sicher besser. Aber XL mit 510mm Sitzrohr ist für einen 1,87m Fahrer eigentlich ganz schön hoch. Und den richtig Großen könnten was Länge angeht, die Optionen eh ausgehen.
Ich weiß, Lt.AnimalMother konnte das L auch mit 1,90m fahren. Aber er hat selbst geschrieben, dass er nicht unbedingt eine gute Haltung darauf hatte. Wir konnten ja auch mit M fahren, L war dennoch allen lieber. Seht ihr da kein Problem ?


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Würde dich gerne mal auf ein paar technische Trails mitnehmen, zusammen mit dem 780er Lenker...


 Gerne, da ich ja sonst nur Forststraßen fahre...


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Gerne, da ich ja sonst nur Forststraßen fahre...



Wenn du mal mit ICB oder sonst einem Bike in der Fränkischen Schweiz vorbei kommst sag bescheid. Ich bin fast gleich groß und mit 780 mm hat es trotz mehreren Anläufen nicht geklappt. Seitlich wurde ich im steilen Gelände einfach zu stark eingeschränkt und Ausgleichsbewegungen waren nur noch in einem deutlich kleineren Bereich möglich. Vielleicht sind die Trails, die ich meine aber auch nicht die, die mit dem ICB2 befahren werden sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (24. Oktober 2014)

Richtig, fürs Stolperbiken ists nicht. Das wurde ja schon damals bei der Geo-Festlegung erarbeitet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

Finde es immer lustig, wie Minderheiten auf eine Anerkennung als Mainstream pochen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Japp, das ICB 2.0 ist fürs schnelle Trailfahren, gerne mit Wurzeln und Steinen gedacht, nicht zwingend um die verblocktesten Stellen in Trialmanier runter zu hoppeln. Wobei ich mir gut denken könnte dass das mit leichten Modifikationen nicht unmöglich sein wird. Aber welches Bike ist aus dem Laden für's Stolperbike prädestiniert? Ich denke die wenigsten, weil auch genau so wenig Leute solche Wege befahren. Die sind hier im Forum nur überdurchschnittlich oft vertreten 
Für mich beschreibt BRAAAAAAP!!! das ICB am besten


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Wobei ich ,so wie ich das bike erlebt habe, sogar sagen würde, dass es gar nicht so ungeeignet zum stolpern ist. Es ist nicht so tief vorne, lässt sich im steilen Gelände angenehm fahren. Man kann durch die kurzen Kettenstreben schön über dem Hinterrad fahren und bekommt die Front leicht hoch. Durch den geringen Sag und straffen Hub hinten ist´s leicht umzusetzen und zu lang ist´s auch nicht, besonders hinten. Ich glaube, das geht echt ganz gut.

Ich war bei uns der erste, der einen richtig breiten Lenker hatte und damals von allen belächelt. Wir hatten in der Heimat auch paar richtig enge Trails. Da gab es auch Stellen, bei denen der Lenker gerad nicht durchgepasst hat. Im fahren war das nie ein Problem. Entweder man hat ne leichte Kurve gelenkt und war durch, oder kurz aufs Hintterad und mit Schlenker am Lenker durch. Langsamer, war ich deswegen nie  und an anderen Stellen ist der breite klar von Vorteil.
Aber auch die Lenkerbreite ist stark abhängig von Körpergröße und Proportionen. Wenn man manchmal 1,60m Mädels mit knapp 800er Lenkern sieht, dann sieht das auch zum schief lachen aus und taugt bestimmt auch nichts. Die wundern sich dann warum sie von der Muskulatur her nach 2 Abfahrten völlig fertig sind.
Für mich wäre ein 750mm Lenker fürs Trailbike auch noch ok, aber schmaler bitte nicht.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2014)

Es geht mir nicht darum ein Bike zu haben, um S5-Einzelstellen oder extreme Trails im Gebirge zu befahren. Es geht mir darum die S3/S4 Trails, die es hier nun mal häufig gibt, ebenso gut oder noch gut befahren zu können. Für mich sind das typische Mittelgebirgstrails. Wenn es nur darum geht ein Bike zu bauen mit dem man lediglich glatte S0 Trails ohne Anspruch durchzuballern dann kann ich mir gleich ein Hardtail kaufen und muss mir keine Gedanken über einen Antriebseffizienten Hinterbau machen.

Ich habe viele Biker kennengelernt die nur auf einfachen Trails Spaß haben und die bei der ersten Spitzkehre unter deutlichem Gemoser absteigen und schieben. Irgendwie stört das doch den Flow, es gibt nun mal Regionen da kommt man kaum ohne technischen Anspruch aus und diese gehören meiner Meinung nach ebenso zu den Mittelgebirgstrails wie alle anderen auch. Soll es ein Feierabend-Bike werden, das man nur auf einfachen Ballertrails fahren kann? Mir wäre mir das viel zu speziell. Für mich muss ein Bike einen möglichst großen Einsatzbereich abdecken, außer es geht darum in Rennen um Sekunden zu fahren. Hier ist logischerweise ein engerer Einsatzbereich besser, da man das Bike dadurch wesentlich besser auf diesen optimieren kann. Deshalb bin ich dafür, das Bike nicht zu sehr auf die Uphill-Qualitäten hin zu optimieren, vor allem weil es nicht darum geht Touren mit 1500 hm und mehr zu fahren...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Sach ich ja, mit leichten Modifikation (Lenker absägen, Vorbau anpassen, ggf. Angleset) dürfte das garnicht schlecht gehen. Aber halt nicht zwingend out of the Box.
Naja, S3 S4 fährt man auch schon nahe Schrittgeschwindigkeit, spätestens bei S4 fängt für mich das Stolperbiken an. Braucht man bei S3/S4 einen Antriebseffizienten Hinterbau? Den brauch ich eher wenn ich irgendwo hochkurbel und wenn ich nen eher flachen, verwurzelten S2 mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit runter dübel. So sehen doch eher die meisten Mittelgebirgstrails aus. Vielleicht mal ne S3 Stelle drin.


----------



## foreigner (24. Oktober 2014)

Ein antriebseffizienter Hinterbau stört aber auch nicht.
@xTr3Me : S3/S4/S5 ... verstehe gerade gar nicht das Problem.  Was passt dir gerade konkret nicht am bike ? Wüsste nicht aus welchem Grund man mit dem Rad nicht alles genannte fahren kann. Und wenn der Lenker 5cm zu breit ist: Säge oder Rohrschneider.


----------



## waldbauernbub (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe das Stolperproblem auch nicht wirklich. Als jemand, der bei Projektstart recht laut in genau diese Richtung gemosert hat (Ganzbergbike ...), sehe ich das Ganze seit der Fahrt mit den Prototypen etwas entspannter. Wenn wir nicht den Fehler machen, das Bike, wie von ein paar Leuten gefordert, wegen ein paar Gramm Gewicht mit einer miesen Federgabel auszustatten und zu einem durchschnittlichen Cross-Country-Schemel zu degradieren, dann eignet sich das ICB doch genau für den vom Extremen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck. Und zwar sehr gut, wie ich finde.

Viel mehr als irgendwo vielleicht mal eine S2-3 Stelle in Würde, Anstand und mit Einigermaßen Sicherheit zu absolvieren, mehr braucht das Ding doch gar nicht können. Nicht einmal im wirklichen "Hochgebirge".

PS: Und jetzt mal unter uns ... damit man in der Fränkischen eine S4 zusammenkriegt, muss man aber schon die Action Directe bergab befahren, oder?


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Oktober 2014)

dreifach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Oktober 2014)

doppelt


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn wir völlig off topic unterwegs sind: Ich habe mit dem ganzen s77-98 Schmarrn nichts am Hut, ich habe einfach keine Ahnung wann ein Trail S1 oder S4 oder weiß der Geier ist. Ich fahre Fahrrad zu 90% auf Trails und wenn ich absteigen muss nervt mich das tierisch, man könnte meinen es verletzt mich gar. Da ich das ganze Jahr auf ziemlich vielen Trails in ziemlich vielen Regionen unterwegs bin, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf einen S0815 gestoßen zu sein nicht ganz gering. Hätte ich dort absteigen müssen weil es am Rad lag, sei dir sicher ich hätte das Rad umgebaut. Ich komme toll damit klar und da wird vermutlich auch die fränkische Schweiz nichts dran ändern (sonst hätte sie es bei den letzten Besuchen getan), aber wenn es halt nicht für jeden funktioniert, dann ist es eben so. Somit hat mein Lösungsweg genau so wenig Anspruch auf allgemeine Gültigkeit, wie die meisten anderen...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt: Ich habe noch nie ein Rad besessen, dass in allen Punkten (für mich) perfekt war. ihr anscheinend auch nicht, sonst wäre die Kontaktpunkte nicht so weit unten in der Prioritätenliste. Laßt uns die Basis feintunen (es ist schon sehr gut) und um solche kleinen Eitelkeiten kümmert sich dann jeder in seinem Keller, was nicht heißt, dass wir nicht vorher eine, von der Allgemeinheit abgenickten, Lösung für das Cockpit finden.


----------



## robertg202 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre 780mm auch beim "Stolperbiken" ohne Probleme, auch wenn es mich fast einmal erwischt hätte: 50hm links runter, 30hm rechts rauf, und ich die Befestigung des Drahtseiles übersehen, die es auf meinen Lenker abgesehen hatte. Nur ein beherzter Griff zum Drahtseil hat mich damals vor dem Abgrund gerettet...


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... Deshalb bin ich dafür, das Bike nicht zu sehr auf die Uphill-Qualitäten hin zu optimieren, vor allem weil es nicht darum geht Touren mit 1500 hm und mehr zu fahren...



Einspruch. Unter 600hm geht bei mir keine Feierabendrunde. Und am Wochenende werden es ruck zuck mal 1500hm.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2014)

1.000 Hm hat hier meine 1 3/4 Stunden Hausrunde.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ein antriebseffizienter Hinterbau stört aber auch nicht.
> @xTr3Me : S3/S4/S5 ... verstehe gerade gar nicht das Problem.  Was passt dir gerade konkret nicht am bike ? Wüsste nicht aus welchem Grund man mit dem Rad nicht alles genannte fahren kann. Und wenn der Lenker 5cm zu breit ist: Säge oder Rohrschneider.


Bzgl. der Antriebsneutralität: Ist gut wenn man es hat. Egal ist das nur bei einem reinen Bikebergsteiger-Bike, das nur raufgetragen wird.. aber damit hab ich nichts zu tun.

Es geht mir nicht nur ums Stolperbiken, sondern um die generelle Abfahrtsperformance. Ich habe Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen, warum ein flacherer Lenkwinkel Probleme beim Uphill macht? 66° sind gar nichts, da kippelt nichts und es gibt keine Probleme, weil man z.B. zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad hätte. Steile Lenkwinkel machen imho(!) nur Sinn, wenn man die meiste Zeit im Sitzen fährt und auch in dieser Position genug Druck am Vorderrad will. Über die letzten Jahre wurden die Lenkwinkel meiner Bikes immer flacher und ja, irgendwann kippelt es bergauf, aber das bisschen stört doch rein gar nicht. Für diesen kleinen Nachteil nehme ich lieber mehr Laufruhe, weniger Überschlagsgefühle und die Möglichkeit steilere Trails zu fahren mit. Vielleicht kann mich jemand ja über die Vorteile von steilen Lenkwinkeln aufklären. Ich habe mit den immer flacheren Lenkwinkeln bei meinen Bikes nichts vermisst.

Auf Pinkbike war mal ein guter Artikel zur Bikewahl. Es wurde beschrieben, dass man als konditionell starker Fahrer mit fahrtechnischen Defiziten besser ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike kauft und entsprechend fahrtechnische starke Fahrer können ein leichteres Bike fahren. So wie ich den gemeinen Trailbikefahrer sehe, ist er eher konditionell fit und fahrtechnisch weniger begabt. Insofern sehe ich es als sinnvoller an, das Bike an Stellen so es nicht all zu sehr drückt auf die Abfahrt zu orientieren. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur den Lenkwinkel, sondern auch den Reach, die Kettenstreben und das Fahrwerk usw.

edit, noch bezüglich dem Reachwert:
Die 430mm entsprechen in etwa meinen beiden letzten Bikes. Mit diesem Wert komme ich super zurecht und es ist für mich ein idealer Kompromiss. Super ist, dass das Bike in Größe M bei diesem Reach auch ein angenehm kurzes Sitzrohr hat, wodurch man keine Nachteile bezüglich der minimalen Sattelhöhe mit Variostütze hat. In Finale kam nun heraus, dass das Bike mit diesem Reach aus irgendwelchen Gründen zu kurz ausfällt und sich mit einem längeren Reach (in Relation zum Fahrer) besser fährt. Wenn ich jetzt eine Rahmennummer größer wählen müsste, wäre der Vorteil mit der Sitzrohrlänge wieder dahin.. deswegen wäre es doch nicht schlecht, den Reach etwas zu verlängern. Keine Ahnung ob es hierzu schon neue Erkenntnisse gibt. Seit Finale gab es ja einige weitere Tester und für mich ist es auch ohne Probefahrt schwer zu beurteilen. Gute 4h Fahrt (einfach) waren es mir dann doch nicht wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (24. Oktober 2014)

Du sagst es ja selbst, der Kompromiss muss sich lohnen.

Einen längeren Reach würdest du übrigens nicht erhalten, wenn du über eine längere Gabel/Steuersatz das 1° flacher erreichst, der wird sogar kürzer. Da müsste dann die gesamte Geo nochmal betrachtet werden.


----------



## H.B.O (24. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 1.000 Hm hat hier meine 1 3/4 Stunden Hausrunde.


4,5 stunden  monstertour 65km 1000hm


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Diskussion verstehe ich gerade nicht, warum musst du einen Trail fahren, bei dem es rechts vom Drahtseil irgendwo 30 m runter geht? Es gibt mit Sicherheit Stellen, die schwieriger zu fahren sind und wo kein Abgrund lauert. Das mit den Abgründen ist das einzige was ich am Bikebergsteigen nicht kapiere. Muss man da krank sein? Braucht es dafür so ein Bike wie das ICB?

Außerdem interessiert es hier keinen Geist, wie lang die Hausrunde von User XYZ ist bzw. wie lange er sich berghoch quälen muss...

Wir müssen wieder runter kommen vom Mecker-Trip. Fünf Centimeter hin oder her, das soll jeder selbst entscheiden können, also nehmen wir einen 800 mm Lenker und jeder kann ihn kürzen . Und ein Angleset wird so und so getestet.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Oktober 2014)

Meine Hausrunde hat nur ca 9,6785 Km länge.Dafür aber 3678 Hm.
Und das jeden Tag 4 mal.Bei Wind und Wetter.
Egal ob bei  - 37°C oder + 38°C ....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ....S0815 ......



Das muß ich mir merken. Wird meine nächste Antwort, wenn mich wer fragt wie schwer ein Trail ist    

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. Oktober 2014)

Unabhänging davon wie viele HM die ganzen Hometrails wirklich haben ist das ICB 2 mit Sicherheit kein Bike das die Länge einer Tour einschränkt. Es fährt sich für mich in L bei 184cm sehr komfortabel bergauf und ist antriebsneutral.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt mal back to topic! Was sagt denn nu das Barometer?


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. Oktober 2014)

Schade das wohl niemand den Sarkasmus, der zumindest in meinem Beitrag zum Hometrail, enthalten war, bemerkt hat.  

Wir könnten hier an jedem Extrem sicherlich einen User finden der sich für das ICB 2 interessiert und es evtl. gerne seinen Anforderungen etwas näher bringen will. Das wird aber nun mal nicht für jeden klappen. Ich denke, das eine Eigenschaft nicht unbedingt was anderes ausschließt.


----------



## nuts (25. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, Auswertung kommt gleich.


----------



## Kharne (25. Oktober 2014)

Pike RCT3 und M+. Vorhersehbar, aber imho die beste Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das Ergebnis war irgendwie abzusehen.Schade.
Obwohl die Funktion der Rock Shox Gabeln und Dämpfer sicher OK und Durchschnitt ist...ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung bzw Abstand aus dem Rock Shox Einheitsbrei ,den man mittlerweile an fast jedem Rad sieht hätte dem Rad gut gestanden.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2014)

Warum sollte man das Risiko eingehen auf was zuzugreifen das vielleicht schlechter funktioniert. War die einzig logische Wahl, wenn man alle Kriterien betrachtet.

G.


----------



## tobsinger (25. Oktober 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war irgendwie abzusehen.Schade.
> Obwohl die Funktion der Rock Shox Gabeln und Dämpfer sicher OK und Durchschnitt ist...



Naja dass RS Durchschnitt ist, halte ich für leicht untertrieben.
Klar zur Zeit sieht man wieder viel RS an  Rädern, aber ja wohl noch viel mehr Fox.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Oktober 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Naja dass RS Durchschnitt ist, halte ich für leicht untertrieben.
> Klar zur Zeit sieht man wieder viel RS an  Rädern, aber ja wohl noch viel mehr Fox.



Durchschnitt passt doch.Die RS Sachen funktionieren meiner Meinung nach unauffällig ohne in der Funktion deutlich herrauszuragen.
Hätte auch Mainstream schreiben können.
Aber egal.Die Abstimmung is durch.


----------



## hnx (25. Oktober 2014)

Mit der Pike hat man auf jeden Fall eine Gabel die man für wenig Geld und ohne Spezialwerkzeug umbauen kann, in Anbetracht der LW Diskussion sicher auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2014)

Bei SRAM nervt es halt, dass man sich nicht direkt an den Hersteller wenden kann, falls ein Servicefall auftritt. Bei Fox gäbe es den 48h Service (inkl. Hin- und Rückversand). Aber das Ergebnis verwundert mich keine Sekunde.


----------



## veraono (25. Oktober 2014)

Finde das Ergebnis erwartungsgemäß und gut, mit der kleinen Einschränkung, dass ich denke wir sollten den Differenzbetrag der RC zur RCT3  besser anderweitig investieren.


----------



## pinie (25. Oktober 2014)

Fox 48 =stundenversand was habe ich verpasst. .????


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (25. Oktober 2014)

Das stimmt, der einzige Unterschied von der RC zur RCT3 ist ja die Verstellmölichkeit der Druckstufe. Braucht man jetzt nicht unbedingt, daher tendiere ich eher zur RC. Die Mehrkosten können dann in einen Sorglos-Laufradsatz gesteckt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (25. Oktober 2014)

Es ist das logischste Ergebnis. Obwohl es das bei einer solch subjektiven Geschichte eigentlich nicht gibt könnte man fast von einem "richtigen" Ergebnis sprechen. Das sage ich obwohl ich für mich persönlich bspw. lieber die Mattoc gehabt hätte.
Pike und Monarch war denke ich das harmonischste, ausgewogenste und komfortabelste Fahrwerk, welches im Schnitt den allermeisten Fahren am meisten zusagen würde.


----------



## help (25. Oktober 2014)

War absehbar, hoffentlich gibt es dennoch ein Paket mit Marzocchi-Fahrwerk zur Abstimmung.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr euch denn vorstellen zwei Fahrwerkssystem für die 2600€ Variante zur Auswahl bei Bestellung zu geben? Denke da an die bewährten RS auf der einen Seite und MZ Komponenten für "Exotenbevorzuger" auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## LIDDL (25. Oktober 2014)

der MZ-Dämpfer hört sich gut an!   würde mich auch für ein MZ-Fahrwerk aussprechen, trotz des höhern Gewihts


----------



## hnx (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann bitte 3 Pakete, eine Leichtbau aber stabil Variante mit DT Swiss.


----------



## help (25. Oktober 2014)

Einstiegsvariante: DT-Swiss
2x ICB-Variante: RS & Marzocchi
Topmodell: Fox36+FloatX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Oktober 2014)

So, die Abstimmung ist durch, das Ergebniss, bis auf den Sieger, aber durchaus interessant. Aber noch mal zur Erinnerung: Wir machen ja bei der Komponentenwahl keine "alles oder nichts" Abstimmung mehr, im Endeffekt erfragen wir einen Geschmack und Standing der einzelnen Anbieter. Ich werde aber in der Zusammenstellung nicht nur Platz 1 der Abstimmung bereücksichtigen, sondern auch mit den anderen (relevanten) Kandidaten Pakete schnüren. Ich denke, da sollte dann für jeden etwas dabei sein und wir können dann ganz in Ruhe das beste Gesamtpaket zusammenstellen!
gruß, Basti


----------



## foreigner (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, dass einige Stimmen von Pike RCT3 auf Pike RC umschwenken werden, wenn man sieht welche Einschränkungen die teurerere, aber ja nicht bessere Gabel fürs Gesamtpaket hat. Pike ist vielleicht eh die beste Wahl für das Bike.
Das Dämpferergebins ist kein schlechtes und war ebenso vorhersehbar, allerdings finde ich es sehr schade in Bezug auf den Marzocchi Dämpfer. Der wäre leichter nach unterschiedlichem Geschmack einstellbar gewesen und hat einen sehr potenten Aufbau und ist dazu noch leichter als Monarch+.
Jetzt muss man halt schauen, dass man eine möglichst gute Abstimmung für den Monarch Debon bekommt, wobei das normale M/L tune schon sehr überzeugend war und besser gepasst hat als die anderen.


----------



## Piefke (25. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Pike RCT3 und M+. Vorhersehbar, aber imho die beste Kombi


Rock Schrott - wie sinnlos
Aber der Pöbel will es ja so.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2014)

@Piefke  Hallohallohallo...die Leute wählen in der Masse doch auch nur, was ihnen tagaus tagein medial eingetrichtert wird...deshalb werden hoffentlich die Non-ICB-Versionen etwas kreativer ausgestattet, für die die es menthal verkraften können wenn Sie am Trail darauf angesprochen werden, warum sie denn eine "wie heißt die?" Federung fahren.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch denn vorstellen zwei Fahrwerkssystem für die 2600€ Variante zur Auswahl bei Bestellung zu geben? Denke da an die bewährten RS auf der einen Seite und MZ Komponenten für "Exotenbevorzuger" auf der anderen Seite.


Fänd Marzocchi auch wirklich mal interessant. RS ist IMHO aber die sinnvollste Wahl.


Piefke schrieb:


> Rock Schrott - wie sinnlos


Warum?


----------

